# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Fenomeni i shpifjeve rreth shumësisë së bashkëshortëve të Pejgamberit a.s.

## fisniku-student

*
"Ata duan ta shuajnë dritën e All-llahut me gojët e tyre, po All-llahu e plotëson (e përhap) dritën e vet, edhe pse e urrejnë jobesimtarët. Ai (All-llahu) është që e dërgoi të dërguarin e vet me udhëzim të qartë e fe të vërtetë për ta bërë mbizotërues mbi të gjitha fetë, edhe pse idhujtarët e urrejnë." (Kur’an: Saff: 8-9)1*

Shumë njerëz të pandershëm thurin akuza të rreme ndaj Muhamedit a.s., krijesës më të dashur dhe më të përsosur të gjithësisë. Këta armiq të së vërtetës Hyjnore janë përpjekur të shpifin lloj-lloj të pavërtetash për njeriun më fisnik të mbarë gjinisë njerëzore. Njerëz të pajisur me vese dhe cilësi të ulëta, argatë të iblisit, satanait, për shkak të zemrës së tyre të prishur janë munduar që cilësitë e tyre të ulëta t’ia mveshin dhe atribuojnë shembullit më të përkryer të njerëzimit.
Një prej çështjeve kryesore mbi të cilën kundërshtarët e Islamit janë munduar të hedhin baltë e të hapin polemika e dyshime rreth saj, është çështja e martesës së Muhamedit a.s. me shumë bashkëshorte.

Shumë libra dhe revista Muhamedin a.s. e paraqesin si një njeri të dhënë pas epshit, në shkrime etiketuese me titujt si “Muhamedi pedofil”, “Seksualiteti i Muhamedit”, etj.. Shpifje dhe keqinterpretime të tilla, për Muhamedin, Kur’anin dhe në përgjithësi fenë islame hasim edhe në literaturën në gjuhën shqipe. Kohët e fundit vijnë botime edhe nga shtëpia botuese “Cakolli” dhe Shtëpia botuese “TENDA” e cila luan rolin e tutorit nga një garniturë antiislame dhe e cila ka botuar një seri librash me përplot shpifje e të pavërteta rreth Kur’anit dhe Muhamedit a.s.. Këtyre u duhet shtuar edhe një luftë kulturore antiislame nga medie të ndryshme etj.

Ndër shpifjet e të krishterëve, jehudinjve dhe shumë e shumë të tjerëve nga Perëndimi fanatik, është se ata thonë:

*“Muhamedi ka qenë i dhënë pas epshit, shkonte pas dëshirës dhe kënaqësive të tij dhe vepronte nën ndikimin e epshit të tij. Nuk i mjaftoi një grua apo katra si çdo pasuesi të tij, por u martua dhjetë e më tepër herë, sikur ia donte epshi dhe dëshira”.*

Në librin “Muhamedi - A është profet?” të autorit Joseph Smith të botuar nga shtëpia botuese “Tenda” e Prishtinës gjejmë shumë shpifje për Muhamedin a.s. dhe njëra ndër to është me titull “Seksualiteti i Muhamedit” (faqe 67-68) ku thuhet, citoj: “Apostulli i Allahut, që Allahu ta bekojë atë, tha: Gabrieli solli një kazan nga i cili hëngra dhe mua m’u dha fuqia për marrëdhënie seksuale e barabartë me 40 burra”.

Si përgjigje ndaj tyre, së pari mund të cekim Fjalën e Allahut të Lartmadhëruar në Kuranin famëlartë: 

*“Sa e madhe është ajo fjalë që del nga gojët e tyre, e ata nuk thonë tjetër veçse gënjeshtër”. (El-Kehf: 5)* 

Vërtetë ata janë urrejtës dhe gënjeshtarë, sepse Muhamedi a.s. nuk ka qenë i dhënë pas epshit, por i dërguar nga mesi njerëzor. Është martuar si çdo njeri, që të jetë shembull në ndjekjen e një rruge të njëjtë. Muhamedi a.s. është njeri sikur ata, por atë Allahu xh.sh. e veçoi me shpallje dhe pejgamberi.

*“Thuaj (O Muhamed): Unë jam vetëm njeri sikurse edhe ju, mua më shpallet (më është dërguar shpallja)...”. (El-Kehf: 110)* 

Pejgamberi nuk ka qenë i veçuar nga pejgamberët e tjerë, e as që ka kundërshtuar rrugën e tyre, siç thonë të krishterët: “Ekziston një dallim i madh ndërmjet Isait dhe Muhamedit, dallim mes atij që zotëronte dhe luftonte epshin e vet si Isai, biri i Merjemes, dhe mes atij që shkonte sipas dëshirës dhe epshit të tij, si Muhamedi”.

Këto pohime hipokrite ndaj Muhamedit a.s. mund të joshin disa jomyslimanë shkurtpamës. Edhe më keq, disa myslimanë mund të pranojnë pohime të tilla të rreme dhe t’i përhapin ato, duke menduar se janë duke vepruar drejt.
Vallë, si mund të trillohen këso shpifjesh për pejgamberët, sa fjalë e mirë është fjala e një poeti:

*“Nuk është çudi i verbri ta mohojë dritën e diellit.
Nuk është çudi i sëmuri ta mohojë shijen e ujit”.*

E vërtetë është Fjala e Allahut xh.sh.:

*“…Në të vërtetë sytë nuk verbërohen, po verbërohen zemrat në kraharorë”. (El-Haxh: 46)* 

Prej mendimtarëve të paanshëm perëndimorë, është Tomas Karlil (1795-1881), një shkrimtar britanez i lindur në Skoci, i cili, në lidhje me këtë, thotë (The Heroes, fq. 83): “Muhamedi kurrë nuk ishte njeri i epsheve, pavarësisht nga akuzat e rreme e të padrejta ndaj tij. Ne kemi bërë një gabim të tmerrshëm, kur e kemi konsideruar si një beduin i cili nuk ka brengë tjetër, përveç arritjes së kënaqësive të tij. Pa dyshim, ai ishte njeriu më i largët prej kënaqësive të jetës”.

Fakti i parë është që poligamia ishte e zakonshme në shoqërinë arabe dhe joarabe para Islamit. Shumë popuj të tjerë arabë dhe joarabë e praktikuan poligaminë. Pse e trajtojnë të Dërguarin a.s. si rast të veçantë dhe nuk i kushtojnë vëmendje poligamisë në jetët e profetëve izraelitë gjatë gjithë historisë?
Dr. Mustafa Sibai, në librin e tij “Gruaja mes fikhut dhe ligjit” thotë: “Kur isha në Dablin (kryeqyteti i Irlandës) në vitin 1956, vizitova Institutin e Jezuitëve atje dhe pata një diskutim të gjatë me drejtorin e Institutit. E pyeta, “Pse e sulmoni Islamin dhe të Dërguarin e Tij, veçanërisht në librat tuaj shkollorë? Kjo nuk më duket gjë e duhur për këtë kohë, për kohën e kuptimit në mes njerëzve e kulturave të ndryshme”? Ai u përgjigj: “Ne, perëndimorët nuk mund të respektojmë njeriun që është martuar me nëntë gra!” Iu përgjigja: “A i respektoni profetët e Allahut, Davudin dhe Sulejmanin a.s.?” U përgjigj: “Po të dy janë prej profetëve të Tevratit”.

I tregova se Davudi a.s. kishte një mijë gra, siç e dimë të gji¬thë. Ndërsa, siç është cekur në Tevrat, profeti i Zotit, Sulejmani a.s. kishte 700 gra të lira edhe 300 robëresha, të cilat ishin prej më të bukurave të kohës. Atëherë, pse duhet të keni respekt ndaj këtyre profetëve, ndërsa e sulmoni të Dërguarin a.s., i cili është martuar vetëm me nëntë gra? Heshti për një kohë dhe pastaj më tha: “Më vjen keq që u shpreha keq. Kisha qëllim të thosha që perëndimorët nuk e rekomandojnë martesën me më shumë se një grua. Neve na duket që personi që praktikon poligaminë, është jonormal apo ka pasion të jashtëzakonshëm”. Pa¬staj e pyeta: ”Ç’mendoni për Davudin e Sulejmanin dhe profetët e tjerë, të cilët praktikuan poligaminë, duke filluar me gjyshin e tyre, Ibra-himin a.s.?” Kështu, heshti dhe nuk më dha përgjigje”.6 Prandaj do të flasim më vonë rreth poligamisë në Bibël.

Do të flas për urtësinë dhe qëllimet e martesës së Pejgamberit Muhamed a.s. me disa gra, duke sjell disa nga argumentet rreth kësaj çështjeje dhe duke shpresuar që të rinjtë tanë, meshkuj e fe-mra, të mos bien pre e disa shpifjeve, dhe disa që kanë qenë të influencuar nga propaganda e gënjeshtrat e qëllimshme kundër Muhamedit a.s. dhe fesë Islame në përgjithësi, të kthehen në rru-gën e drejtë dhe të jenë thellë të bindur që Islami është fe e fuqisë, e dinjitetit, dhe që në të nuk ka kurrfarë dyshimi, pavërtetësie.

Ekzistojnë dy pika kryesore, për të shmangur të gjithë ata shpifës të pashpirt të cilët dëshirojnë ta njollosin bartësin e shpalljes, Muhamedin a.s., dhe duhet të heqin çdo lloj dyshimi për personalitetin e Muhamedit a.s., sidomos duhet të jemi syçelë kur bisedojmë për nënat e besimtarëve dhe urtësinë e martesës me to. Zoti qoftë i kënaqur me to.

*Këto dy pika, më kryesoret janë:*

1. Pejgamberi- nuk e shtoi numrin e grave, vetëm atëherë kur ai hyri në moshën e pleqërisë- pra pas të pesëdhjetave. 

2. Të gjitha gratë e tij të pastra ishin të veja, përveç Aishes r.a,. e cila ishte beqare.

Përmes këtyre dy pikave mund të kuptojmë pabazueshmërinë e kësaj akuze që ia mveshin apo ia etiketuan Pejgamberit Muhamed s.a.v.s. shpifësit e mjerë.

Mbi çdo gjë, duhet të dihet se ai individualiteti i lartë (Muhamedi a.s.) nuk u martua gjer njëzet e pesë vjeç. Po të kemi parasysh klimën posaçërisht të nxehtë të atij vendi, një jetesë e virtytshme gjer në këtë moshë, tregon se tek ai, virtyti ishte një element bazë, se ai kishte një vullnet të jashtzakonshëm dhe se i zotëronte dëshirat trupore- të gjitha këto, të pranuara pa kusht dje e sot. Po qe se në këtë moment do të ekzistonte edhe shmangia më e vogël, dushmanët e tij të djeshëm e të sotëm nuk do të ngurronin qoftë edhe për një çast për t’ia njoftuar botës këtë gjë. Mirëpo armiqtë e tij të vjetër e të rinj, ndërsa i kanë ngarkuar gjëra të paqena, këtu nuk kanë pasur guxim të thonë diçka. 

Ai jetoi në një klimë jashtëzakonisht të nxehtë, ku dëshirat fizike bëjnë presion të fortë mbi njeriun; ku njerëzit e zhvillojnë pjekurinë fizike shumë herët dhe ku një kënaqje e lehtë ishte gjë e zakonshme për njerëzit e të gjitha klasave. Megjithatë, Muhamedi a.s., asnjëherë nuk iu afrua grave derisa nuk i mbushë njëzet e pe¬së vjet, atëherë kur u martua për herë të parë. Në mbarë Arabinë ai qe i njohur për karakterin e tij të padyshimtë dhe e quanin “El-Emin” (Besnik), epitet që ishte simbol për standardin më të lartë të jetës morale. 

Pejgamberi ynë martesën e parë e bëri në moshën 25 vjeçare. Kjo martesë zgjati 25 vjet, ndërsa mosha i qe afruar të pesëdhjetave. Ja pra të gjitha martesat lidhur me të cilat tentohet të posh-tërohet (Muhamedi a.s.), fillojnë pas kësaj moshe.
Të theksojmë se praktika dëshmon se mosha 25-50 vjeçare është periudhë kur epshet e njeriut janë në kulm, moshë kur nje¬riu më së shumti anon nga gjinia femërore. Muhamedi a.s. e kaloi këtë fazë të jetës së tij duke mos dominuar tek ai epshet dhe asnjë femër tjetër nuk ia bëri ortake zonjës Hatixhe. 

Po të ishte qëllimi i martesave të tij dhënia pas epshit apo plotësimit të dëshirës ose vetëm kënaqësia me gra, ai me siguri do t’i merrte ato në moshën e rinisë e jo në pleqëri, dhe do të martohej me beqaresha e jo me gra të veja e të moshuara.
Transmetohet se Pejgamberi a.s. i tha Xhabirit, të birit të Abdullahut, kur erdhi tek ai, e në fytyrën e tij vërehej gëzimi: “A u martove?” Tha: “Po”. I tha: “Beqare apo të ve?” I tha: “Të ve”. Atëher Pejgamberi a.s. i tha: “Po të kishe marë një beqareshë, do të luaje me të, e ajo do të luante me ty, do të qeshje me të, e ajo do të qeshej me ty”.

Pejgamberi a.s. me këtë rast i propozoi martesën me beqareshë, meqë ai e dinte mirë mënyrën e kënaqjes dhe rrugën e dëshirës dhe a është e logjikshme që dikush të martohet me gra të veja e t’i lërë beqareshat, të martohet në moshë të shtyrë e ta lë moshën e re, nëse ka për qëllim kënaqjen e epshit?
Shtrohet pyetja: Pse Pejgamberi a.s. nuk u martua me shumë gra në moshë të re dhe pse nuk u martua me beqaresha po me gra të veja? Pa dyshim se ky qëndrim hedh poshtë çdo thashetheme dhe shpifje nga njerëz, të cilët dëshirojnë ta njollosin autoritetin e pastër të Muhamedit a.s.

Se Pejgamberi a.s. nuk ishte i dhënë pas epsheve, siç e akuzojnë disa, e vërteton fakti se, kur mushrikët kurejshë ia ofruan vajzën më të bukur vetëm e vetëm ta braktiste misionin e tij islam. Muhamedi a.s. asaj oferte iu përgjigj negativisht. Sikur të ishte i dhënë pas epshit, mbase do ta kishte pranuar kërkesën e tyre. 
Martesat e Muhamedit a.s. nuk bëheshin për shkak të epshit a dëshirës, por për arsye të rëndësishme, qëllime të pastra dhe synime të larta, të cilat armiqtë e Islamit do t’i pranonin si të pastra e të larta, po qe se i lënë anash fanatizmin dhe verbërinë e tyre dhe gjykojnë me logjikë të pastër e arsye të shëndoshë.
Abdullah Nasih Ulvan, kur flet për “Martesën e Muhamedit a.s. me më shumë se një grua” i cek disa arsye dhe rrethana që shpunë tek martesa e Muhamedit a.s. me shumë bashkëshorte. Disa prej këtyre fakteve janë: 
*1. Përhapja e edukimit, 2. Arritja e përkrahjes së Islamit, 3. Perfeksioni i legjislacionit, 4. Solidariteti shoqëror, 5. Forcimi i lidhjeve shoqërore, 6. Forcimi i një shembulli perfekt për myslimanët.*
Dijetarët islamë, duke analizuar thellë këtë çështje kaq të ndjeshme, na bënë me dije se urtësitë dhe motivet e martesave të Muhamedit a.s. ishin kryesisht në katër sfera;

*1 . Urtësia e martesës për motive të dijes. 
2 . Urtësia e martesës për motive ligjsjellëse(ligjvënës). 
3 . Urtësia e martesës me motive politike. 
4 . Urtësia e martesës me motive shoqërore.*

Shkrimet jan marrë nga:

_http://www.bibladhekurani.com/everte...?article_id=20

www.bibladhekurani.com_

----------


## fisniku-student

*1. Urtësia e martesës për motive të dijes*

Urtësia e parë apo thelbësore e martesës së Muhamedit a.s. me shumë gra, ishte kualifikimi i një grupi mësuesesh të grave, të cilat do t’ua mësonin grave rregullat themelore të Sheriatit, sepse gratë përbëjnë gjysmën e shoqërisë. Atyre u është bërë obligim çka u është bërë edhe burrave. Shumë prej tyre turpëroheshin ta pyesnin Muhamedin a.s. për disa rregulla islame, sidomos për çështjet që i përkasin natyrës së tyre etj. Ato i kaplonte turpi kur dëshironin ta pyesnin Pejgamberin a.s. për këto rregulla.
Transmetohet nga Aishja r.a. se një grua prej ensarëve e pyeti Pejgamberin a.s. për pastrimin nga të përmuajshmet (hajzi). Pejgamberi e mësoj se si të pastrohet dhe shtoi duke i thënë: “Merr një copë pambuku të parfumosur dhe pastrohu me të”. Ajo i tha: “Si të pastrohem me të, O i dërguar i Zotit. I tha: “Pastrohu me të”. Ajo përsëri e pyeti: “Si të pastrohem me të, O i dërguar i Zotit”. Ai i tha asaj: “Subhanallah, pastrohu me të”. Thotë Aishja: “Ia mora asaj pambukun prej dore dhe i thashë: “Vendo¬se në këtë vend dhe ki vëmendje ndaj njollave të gjakut”, dhe ia shpjegova vendin se ku duhej ta vinte atë. Me siguri, Pejgamberi a.s. turpërohej të shprehej haptazi, por gjithashtu edhe prej grave kishte shumë pak që zotëronin vetveten dhe turpin e t’ia qartësonin pyetjet lidhur me atë që u interesonte, ashtu që Pejgamberi a.s. detyrohej të kërkonte sqarim më të madh për pyetjen e shtruar.

Transmetohet nga Buhariu dhe Muslimi që thonë: “Erdhi Ummi Sulejmi (gruaja e Ebu Talhas) te Pejgamberi a.s. dhe i tha: “O i dërguar i Zotit, Allahu xh.sh. nuk turpërohet nga e vërteta. A duhet të pastrohet gruaja nëse përjeton orgazëm në ëndërr? I tha: “Po, nëse sheh lagështi”. Ummi Selemeja tha: “Janë çmendur gratë, e mjera ti, a thua edhe gruaja përjeton orgazëm në ëndërr?” Pejgamberi a.s. iu përgjigj: “Posi, me se do t’i përngjajë fëmija asaj?”.
Pejgamberi kishte për qëllim të thoshte se foshnja krijohet prej spermës së burrit dhe vezores së gruas, dhe prandaj ajo i përngjet nënës. 

Përgjigjet për këso pyetjesh komplekse e të ndjeshme, i morën përsipër gratë e tij të pastra. Andaj edhe Aishja r.a. thotë: “Allahu i mëshiroftë gratë e ensarëve, ngaqë nuk i pengonte turpi që të pasuroheshin me dituri fetare”. Kishte prej tyre që në errësirë vinin tek Aishja për ta pyetur për disa rregulla fetare dhe për çështje të hajzit, nifasit, papastërtisë etj.. Kështu gratë e Pejgamberit a.s. ishin mësueset dhe udhëzueset më të dobishme. 
Prandaj Pejgamberi a.s. u martua me to, për t’i arsimuar dhe edukuar, për t’ua mësuar Islamin dhe dispozitat e Islamit, në mënyrë që ato t’i kushtoheshin edukimit të beduinëve e qytetarëve, të moshuareve e të rejave dhe në këtë mënyrë ato të bartnin amanetin e mësimit dhe arsimimit islam te bota femërore. Nëpërmjet tyre, gratë fituan dituri në fenë e Allahut xh.sh..

Pra ky qe motivi që gratë e Pejgamberit a.s. të ishin nëna të besimtarëve dhe mësuese të këtij ymeti pas Pejgamberit a.s. në çështjet familjare dhe në ato çështje që kishin të bënin me femrat. Që ato t’ua transmetonin njerëzve gjërat më specifike të jetës shtëpiake të Pejgamberit a.s., nga fakti se në jetën e Pejgamberit a.s. nuk kishte gjëra të fshehta për njerëzit. Nuk ka njeri në histori të cilit i është treguar i gjithë jetëshkrimi pa iu pasë fshehur diçka nga jeta e tij, me përjashtim të Pejgamberit a.s.. Pejgamberi a.s. ka thëhë: “Tregoni, transmetoni nga unë...”, në shenjë arsimimi të ymetit dhe udhëzimi të tij.

----------


## fisniku-student

*2. Urtësia e martesës për motive ligjvënëse* 

Urtësia apo qëllimi i dytë për të cilin do të flasim, është martesa me motive ligjvënëse, që është pjesë e qëllimeve të martesës së Pejgamberit a.s. me shumë gra. Ky qëllim erdhi për largimin e disa traditave paraislame dhe të papëlqyera, si p.sh.: çështja e birësimit të cilët arabët e aplikonin para ardhjes së Islamit. Një veprim i tillë kishte marrë formën e zakonit fetar që trashëgohej brez pas brezi. Merrte ndokush një fëmijë që nuk ishte nga loza e tij, dhe e konsideronte si të ishte fëmija i tij. E konsideronte djalë të vet, sikur djalin nga gjaku në çdo pikëpamje, në trashigimi, kurorëzim, martesë, në martesa të ndaluara miqësisht, e shumë za¬kone të tjera që ishin bërë zakon fetar në xhahilijet, para islamit.
Kur ndokush birësonte fëmijën e tjetrit, i thoshte: “Ti je biri im, të trashëgoj dhe të më trashëgosh”.

Me ardhjen e Islamit, ai e ndaloj këtë gjë që ishte në kundërshtim me natyrën njerëzore dhe nuk i la njerëzit të hutuar në errësirën e injorancës. Pejgamberi a.s. para Shpalljes kishte birësuar Zejd bin Harithin, ashtu siç vepronin arabët. Kështu, pra, Muhamedi e birësoi Zejd bin Harithin dhe njerëzit filluan ta thirrnin “Zejd bin Muhamed” (Zejdi i biri i Muhamedit).

Transmetojnë Buhariu dhe Muslimi prej Abdullah bin Omerit se ai ka thënë: “Me të vërtetë Zejdin, të birin e Harithit, nuk e thirrnin ndryshe veçse Zejd bin Muhamed (Zejdi i biri i Muha-medit) derisa zbriti ajeti kuranor: “Ju thirrni ata sipas etërve të tyre. Kjo është më e drejtë tek Allahu”. Atëherë Muhamedi a.s. i tha: “Ti je Zejdi, i biri i Harithit”.
Pejgamberi a.s. e martoi Zejdin me vajzën e hallës së vet (Zejneben, të bijën e Xhahshul Esedijes).

Rasti më i volitshëm që gjetën qëllimkëqijtë urrejtës dhe orientalistët mashtrues, ishte martesa e Pejgamberit me Zejneben, për të shpifur trillimet e veta për Pejgamberin e pastër. Disa prej tri-llimeve që shpifën, janë: gjoja Pejgamberi a.s. e pa Zejneben, e dashuroi e i hyri në zemër, gjoja se Pejgamberi nuk pati turp dhe i mori nusen djalit të Zejdit, e shumë të tjera shpifje.
Muhamedi a.s. e njihte Zejneben qysh nga vegjëlia, sepse ajo ishte e bija e hallës së tij. Kush do të mund ta ndalonte Muhamedin a.s. e të mos martohej me të? Si mundet që dikujt t’i jepet rasti që të martohej me një beqareshë, e të mos bëjë një gjë të tillë, dhe pasi ajo të martohet e të bëhej e vejë, ta dashurojë?!!

Trillojnë për Pejgamberin a.s. gënjeshtra, shpifje dhe të pavërteta. Me të vërtetë këta janë një popull që nuk logjikojnë dhe thonë diçka që për të nuk dinë.
Urtësia e Allahut xh.sh. ishte që Zejdi të shkurorëzohej nga Zejnebja dhe urdhëroi Muhamedin a.s. ta merrte atë, për ta asgjësuar çështjen e birësimit, t’i vendoste bazat e shëndosha të Islamit dhe të çrrënjoste xhahilijetin. 
Pejgamberi frikësohej se hipokritët dhe të këqijtë do të flasin e do të thonë: “Muhamedi e mori gruan e birit të vet”, andaj edhe e zvarriti, e mbajti të fshehur një kohë, derisa erdhi urdhri i Allahut xh.sh. në formë qortuese:

*“...E ti e mbaje fsheht në veten tënde atë që All-llahu do ta zbulojë dhe u frikësohesh njerëzve, por më e drejtë është që t’i frikësohesh All-llahut. E pasi që Zejdi e kishte vendosur atë që kishte menduar ndaj saj, Ne ta kurorëzojmë ty atë, e për të mos pasur besimtarët vështirësi (mëkat) në martesë me gratë e të adoptuarve të tyre, kur ata heqin dorë prej tyre. E vendimi i All-llahut është kryer”. (El-Ahzab: 37)19* 

Ashtu siç thoshte Aishja r.a., sikur t’i lejohej Pejgamberit të fshihte diçka nga Revelacioni, do të mbante të fshehur ajetet që urdhëronin martesën e tij me Zejneben. Sigurisht, aq rëndë i ki¬shte ardhur kjo gjë individualitetit profetik.
Kështu pra mori fund birësimi dhe u flakën shumë zakone që ndiqnin xhahilijetin e që ishin vetëm adete fetare të tyre pa kurrfarë baze. Pra, martesa e të Dërguarit a.s. me Zejneben ishte bërë për një qëllim juridik e shoqëror, që ishte shfuqizimi i adoptimit. Zbriti fjala e Allahut xh.sh., që e vërtetoi edhe më tepër këtë rregull të ri hyjnor në ajetin 40 të sures El-Ahzab:

*“Muhammedi nuk ka qenë babai i asnjërit prej burrave tuaj por ai ishte i dërguari i All-llahut dhe vulë e të gjithë pejgamberëve, e All-llahu është i dijshëm për çdo send”.*Transmeton Buhariu se Zejnebja r.a. shpeshherë krenohej para grave të tjera të Pejgamberit a.s. duke thënë: “Juve ju martuan prindërit (familjet) tuaja, ndërsa mua më martoi Allahu xh.sh.”.
Ja, kështu kjo martesë u bë për shkaqe legjislative, ligjvënëse dhe me Urdhrin e të Urtit e të Gjithëdijshmit. I lartësuar qoftë Allahu xh.sh. nga ata që përzihen në qëllimet e Tij dhe e vërtetë është fjala e Allahut xh.sh. kur thotë:

*“... E juve ju është dhënë vetëm pak dije”. (El-Isra: 85)*

----------


## fisniku-student

*3. Urtësia e martesës me motive politike* 

Urtësia e tretë është qëllimi politik. Shkaku i këtyre martesave ishte që Pejgamberi a.s. t’ua zbuste zemrat disa kundërshtarëve të tij dhe të bëjë afrimin e disa fiseve rreth vetes. Natyrisht, kur dikush e marton një vajzë të një fisi apo familjeje, atëherë në mes tyre lidhet miqësia dhe ata duhet ta ndihmojnë dhe ta mbrojnë atë. Në vazhdim do të japim disa shembuj, që do ta bëjnë të qartë shkakun e martesave të Pejgamberit a.s. me disa prej tyre.

*a)* Shembulli i parë është se Pejgamberi a.s. u martua me Xhuvejrijen, të bijën e Harithit, kryetar i fisit Beni Mustalak. Ajo bashkë me popullin e saj, u zu rob nga ana e myslimanëve. Meqë u robërua, ajo dëshironte ta paguante veten, erdhi te Pejgamberi a.s. dhe kërkoi t’i ndihmonte me pasuri. Pejgamberi a.s. kërkoi që t’ia paguante çmimin e lirimit e të martohej me të dhe ajo pranoi një gjë të tillë. Myslimanët thanë: “A i kemi robëruar miqtë e Resulullahut”? I liruan të gjithë të robëruarit dhe, kur panë pjesëtarët e fisit Beni Mustalak këtë mirësi dhe humanitet, të gjithë e pranuan Islamin dhe u bënë prej myslimanëve të mirë.

Martesa e Pejgamberit a.s. me Xhuvejrijen ishte begati e ma¬dhe, sepse ajo ishte shkaktare që fisi i saj pranoi Islamin dhe u lirua, dhe sidomos bujaria e saj në mesin e popullit të vet ishte faktori më bindës. E gjithë kjo ngjarje është e përshkruar në sahihun e Buhariut, të përcjellë nga Aishja r.a.
Kështu myslimanët i liruan të gjithë robërit, dhe numri i tyre arriti në njëqind familje që pranuan Islamin për shkak të martesës së Pejgamberit a.s. me bijën e kryetarit.

*b)* Gjithashtu në shembullin e dytë Muhamedi a.s. u martua me Safijen, të bijën e Hujej bin Ahtabit. Ajo u robërua pas vrasjes së burrit të saj në luftën e Hajberit dhe u ra hise disa myslimanëve. Pas një konsultimi ata thanë: “Kjo grua është e parisë së fisit Beni Kurejdha dhe këtë çështje duhet t’ia paraqesim Resulullahut”.

_[Pejgamberi a.s. e thirri atë dhe i ofroi dy zgjidhje:_

*1.* Ta lirojë dhe të martohet me të, ose
*2.* Ta lirojë dhe të kthehet tek familja. 

Ajo, kur e pa sjelljen e Muhamedit a.s. dhe shëmbëlltyrën e tij, e pranoi lirimin dhe martesën me të. Me kalimin e saj në Islam, shumë njerëz nga populli i saj pranuan këtë fe.

*c)* Shembulli i tretë po ashtu lidhet me një qëllim politik. Kur Pejgamberi a.s. u martua me Ummi Habiben (Remle bint Ebu Sufjan), Ebu Sufjani ishte bartës i flamurit të shirkut dhe armiku më i përbetuar i Muhamedit a.s.. Vajza e tij e pranoi Islamin qysh në Mekë. Më vonë, ajo bashkë me burrin e saj, bëri hixhret në Abisini për ta ruajtur fenë e vet. Atje asaj i vdiq burri dhe mbeti e vetme, pa shoqërues dhe ndihmës. Kur mori vesh Pejgamberi a.s. për këtë, kërkoi nga mbreti i Abisinisë, Nexhashiu, që ta merrte për grua. Kur e lajmëroi Nexhashiu, ajo u gëzua pa masë sa që gëzimin e saj nuk mund ta vlerësonte askush tjetër pos Allahut xh.sh.. U gëzua, sepse, nëse kthehej te familja e vet, ata do ta detyronin ta braktiste Islamin e të kthehej në kufër, apo do ta dënonin rreptë. Për të, Pejgamberi a.s. dha 400 dinarë sadaka (mehr) po edhe disa dhurata të tjera. Kur u khye në Medine, e mori për grua Pejgamberi a.s.

Kur i shkoi lajmi Ebu Sufjanit, ai sikur pëlqeu një gjë të tillë dhe tha: “S’është punë të mashtrohet ky djalë”. Bile ai u krenua me Pejgamberin a.s. dhe nuk mohoi një gjë të tillë, derisa Allahu xh.sh. e udhëzoi në Islam.

Këtu pra shihet rëndësia e qëllimit të martesës së Pejgamberit a.s. me bijën e Ebu Sufjanit. Sidomos kjo martesë ndikoi shumë në zbutjen e mundimeve ndaj myslimanëve, posaçërisht kur midis këtyre të dyve u lidhën miqësia dhe afërsia. Edhe pse Ebu Sufjani atëbotë ishte armiku më i përbetuar i Muhamedit a.s. dhe i myslimanëve nga familja Beni Umejëve, martesa me bijën e tij e zbuti zemrën e tij, të fisit dhe të të afërmeve të tij. Sidomos martesa e saj me Pejgamberin a.s. ishte nderim i madh ndaj Ummi Habibes për imanin e saj, sepse ajo braktisi shtëpinë për hir të Fesë Islame. A thua mund të ketë veprime më të drejta dhe urtësi më të madhe?!!

----------


## fisniku-student

*4. Urtësia e martesës me motive shoqërore*

Qëllimi i katërt është me motive shoqërorë. Ky qëllim vërehet qartë në martesën e Pejgamberit a.s. me bijën e Ebu Bekrit r.a. dhe me të bijën e Omerit r.a.. Gjithashtu edhe lidhja e Pejgamberit a.s. me kurejshitët fisërisht dhe miqësisht , me anë të martesës me disa nga bijat e tyre, u bë një lidhje shumë e fortë. Kjo miqësi bëri që shumë zemra të bashkoheshin rreth tij dhe thirrjes së tij për Islam, me plot bindje dhe krenari.

Transmeton Tirmidhiu, kur Muhamedi a.s. tregon vlerën njerëzore të Ebu Bekrit, që pati thënë: “Çdokush që shtrin dorën (e ndihmës), atë do t’ia kompensojë Allahu xh.sh. Ditën e Kijametit. Nuk kam pasur dobi prej asnjë pasurie, si prej asaj të Ebu Bekrit. Nuk ia kam paraqitur Islamin askujt e të mos ketë pasur rezervë, përveç Ebu Bekrit, i cili pa u hamendur, e pranoi atë. Po ta kisha marrë si të dashur ndokënd, do ta merrja Ebu Bekrin si të dashur. Dijeni se ky shok juaji është i dashur i Zotit”.

Dhurata më e madhe që i dha Pejgamberi a.s. Ebu Bekrit në këtë botë dhe që e qetësoi shpirtërisht, ishte martesa me të bijën e tij, Aishen r.a.. Kjo martesë ndërmjet tyre lidhi një miqësi dhe afrim që edhe më tepër ua forcoi dashurinë dhe lidhjen që kishin më përpara.
Poashtu Pejgamberi a.s. mori për grua Hafsen, të bijën e Omerit r.a., dhe kjo martesë ishte qetësi shpirtërore për babanë e saj, për shkak të Islamit të tij, drejtësisë, sinqeritetit dhe sakrifikimit të tij për këtë fe. Omeri r.a. ishte hero i Islamit dhe me të Allahu xh.sh. forcoi edhe më tepër Islamin dhe myslimanët, dhe kështu u ngrit lart flamuri i Fesë Islame.

Gjithashtu Pejgamberi a.s. u bëri nder Uthmanit dhe Aliut r.a. kur i martoi me ta bijat e veta.
Këta të katër janë shokët më të ngushtë të Pejgamberit a.s. dhe halifët pas tij në përhapjen e fesë dhe thirrjes Islame. Sa urtësi e mirë dhe qëllim fisnik!
Këto ishin disa qëllime të Muhamedit a.s. të martesës së tij me shumë gra, e jo siç thoshin shpifësit dhe gënjeshtarët në trillimet e tyre!

Hatixhe bint Huvejlid ishte gruaja e parë e Muhamedit a.s., të cilën e mori para Shpalljes. Kur u martua, Muhamedi a.s. ishte 25 vjeç, kurse Hatixheja 40 vjeç. Ajo qe e para që inicoi marrëveshj-en e martesës, ndërsa Pejgamberi a.s. e pranoi propozimin e martesës. 
Para se të martohej me Pejgamberin a.s., ajo kishte qenë e martuar dy herë. Herën e parë me Ebu Hale bin Zeraren, e herën tjetër me Atik bin Aidhin. 
Muhamedi a.s. kishte 25 vjetë martesë me gruan e tij të parë Hatixhen, e jo 5 vjet siç shkruan në librin “Muhamedi- A është profet?”, të autorit Josef Smith, citoj: “Muhamedi kishte 5 vjet martesë me gruan e tij të parë Hatixhen”. 

Në këtë libër po ashtu do të gjeni shumë shpifje të tjera rreth Muhamedit a.s., e njëra është rreth grave të Muhamedit a.s..
Hatixheja me Pejgamberin jetoi 25 vjet, 15 para shpalljes dhe 10 pas saj. Pejgamberi a.s. nuk u martua me ndonjë grua tjetër derisa e kishte Hatixhen.

Kur Pejgamberi a.s. u martua me Zejneb bint Huzejmen, ajo kishte të kaluar të gjashtëdhjetat. Nuk jetoi me Muhamedin a.s. më tepër se dy vjet.

Ndërsa për aspektin social të poligamisë, është e njohur që prej arsyeve për lejimin e saj, është mëshira për gratë që nuk mu¬nd të gjenin kujdesje apo strehë, pasi kishin humbur bashkëshortët e tyre.

P.sh., Muhamedi u martua me Ummi Seleme Hind el Mahzu¬mijen, sepse burri i saj ra shehid në luftën e Uhudit. Ajo mbeti me katër jetimë, pa kujdestar dhe pa mbrojtës. Pejgamberi a.s. nuk pa rrugëdalje tjetër për të dhe për fëmijët e saj, përveç të martohej me të. Kur i ofroi fejesë, ajo u shqetësua pak dhe i tha Pejgamberit a.s.: “Unë jam shumë e moshuar jam nënë e katër jetimëve dhe jam shumë xheloze”. Pejgamberi a.s. iu përgjigj: “Sa u përket je¬timëve m’i lër mua dhe e lus Allahun xh.sh. të ta largojë nga zemra jote xhelozinë”, dhe aspak nuk i përmendi vjetët. Pas pëlqimit të saj, e mori Pejgamberi a.s.. Ai kujdesej për edukimin e fëmijëve të saj, ua hapi zemrën e tij të madhe, sa që nuk mendonin fare për humbjen e babait, sepse ata u kompensuan me një baba që ishte edhe më i mëshirshëm se babai i tyre.

A thua ka vend për të thënë diçka shpifësit e poshtër? A mund të ketë këtu vend epshi dhe dëshire? Apo, mos vallë, edhe këtu nuk gjejnë bujarinë, butësinë, krenarinë, mëshirën, vlerën dhe bamirësinë e Pejgamberit të madh të njerëzimit, i cili erdhi si mëshirë për botët.
Një polemikë e tillë jo e ndershme e misionarëve të krishterë është akuza për pedofili ndaj Profetit Muhamed lidhur me ma¬rtesën e tij me Aishen, derisa ajo ishte e re. 

Akuzave të misionarëve të krishterë kundrejt Muhamedit dhe martesës së tij me Aishen, u mungojnë dëshmitë themelore. Po të ishte martesa e tij me Aishen diçka e pazakontë dhe e dyshimtë, do të kishte mospajtime nga ithtarët e tij dhe aq më tepër nga kundërshtarët e tij.
Po të ishte kjo martesë diçka e jashtëligjshme dhe abuzive, siç duan ta paraqesin disa të krishterë, atëherë kundërshtarët e tij do ta përdornin këtë me gjithë qejf në luftën e tyre propaganduese kundër tij. Por diçka e tillë nuk është regjistruar asnjëherë.

Kulturat fetare e lejojnë qartë martesën nëse personat kanë mbërritur pjekurinë seksuale. Është irelevante mosha e caktuar legalisht në vende të ndryshme se kur u lejohet të rinjve ligjërisht që të kenë lidhje seksuale. Edhe këtu ka dallime të shumta. Në Japoni p.sh. mosha prej kur njerëzit ligjërisht mund të kenë lidhje seksuale është 13 vjeç, kurse në Spanjë mosha 12 vjeç. Kjo gjithmonë varet nga pjekuria seksuale dhe relacioni i dyanshëm.

Sidoqoftë, Aishja ishte më e reja prej grave fisnike të Pejga¬mberit a.s. dhe pa dyshim më e zgjuara prej tyre. Me zgjuarsinë dhe dijen e saj, ajo ua kishte kaluar edhe shumë burrave. Shumë prej ashabëve të Pejgamberit a.s. shkonin dhe kërkonin prej Ai¬shes, që t’ua shpjegonte shumë prej dispozitave fetare.

Urvete bin Zubejri thotë: ‘Nuk kam parë grua më të dijshme në lëmin e fikhut, mjekësisë dhe poezisë se Aishja r.a.”. Kjo nuk është aspak e çuditshme, ngase të gjitha koleksionet e Hadithit dëshmojnë për një gjë të tillë. Vetëm dy prej ashabëve kanë transmetuar hadithe më shumë se Aishja: Abdullah ibn Amri dhe Ebu Hurejra.

Transmetuesit kanë përmendur që numri i haditheve të trans¬metuara nga gratë e Muhamedit a.s. është më shumë se dy mijë. Aisheja është transmetuesja e numrit më të madh të haditheve nga gratë e Muhamedit a.s. Ajo transmetoi afërsisht 2210 hadithe. Pastaj Umu Seleme r.a., e cila transmetoi rreth 378 hadithe, ndërsa të tjerat transmetuan rreth 11 hadithe. Ky ndryshim në trans-metimin e haditheve ndodhi ose për shkak të vigjilencës, zgjatjes së jetës familjare apo gjatësisë së jetës pas vdekjes së Muhamedit a.s. Të gjitha këto arsye kanë qenë privilegje të Aishes r.a., pasi ajo ishte më e talentuara prej tyre. Për të përmbledhur, një prej arsyeve të poligamisë së Muhamedit a.s., mund të jetë bashkëpunimi i vërtetë në transmetimin e haditheve, pra pjesëmarrja në ndërtimin dhe ruajtjen e Sheriatit e Synetit.

Roli i Aishes r.a. nuk kufizohej vetëm në transmetimin e haditheve. Ajo u mor edhe me jurisprudencë. Dituria e saj për jurisprudencë ishte e tillë, saqë imam Zarkashi thotë: ”Çereku i rregullave juridike janë transmetuar nga Aisheja". Në të vërtetë, Aisheja ishte një juriste e madhe. Ajo jepte mendimet e saj për çështjet fetare gjatë halifatit të Ebu Bekrit, Omerit dhe Othmanit r.a. Njerëzit e pyesnin për shumë gjëra derisa vdiq; dhe gjykatësit shkonin tek ajo që të zgjidhnin disa nga problemet e tyre.
Pra, gratë me të cilat qe martuar Pejgamberi a.s., që të gjitha ishin vejusha apo gra të ndara, me përjashtim të Aishes. Asnjëra nga ato gra të ndara e vejusha nuk ishte posaçërisht e njohur për bukurinë dhe sharmin e vet. Disa ishin më të moshuara se ai. 

Ai u martua me një femër kopte nga Egjipti, me një hebreje të religjionit dhe të racës së ndryshme, me një vajzë zezake nga Abisinia. Ai nuk ishte i kënaqur vetëm që t’i mësonte njerëzit për vëllazërinë dhe barazinë, por ai atë që ua mësonte, njëkohësisht edhe e mendonte dhe e zbatonte në praktikë.34 

Allahu xh.sh. në Kuran thotë:
*“Ne dërguam edhe para teje të dërguar dhe atyre u mundësuam të kishin gra dhe fëmijë”.*

Citati kuranor tregon qartazi se edhe pejgamberët e tjerë para Muhamedit a.s. kanë pasur gra dhe fëmijë. Këtë e dëshmon edhe Bibla që tregon në shumë vende poligaminë- martesën më tepër se me një grua:

*a)“*Por Sarai, gruaja e Abramit, nuk i kishte dhënë asnjë fëmijë. Ajo kishte një shërbyese egjiptase që quhej Agar. Kështu Saraj i tha Abramit: "Ja, Zoti më ka ndaluar të kem fëmijë; oh, futu te shërbyesja ime, ndofta mund të kem fëmijë prej saj". Dhe Abrami dëgjoi zërin e Sarajt… mori shërbyesen e saj Agarin, egjiptasen, dhe ia dha për grua burrit të saj Abramit. Dhe ai u fut tek Agari, që mbeti me barrë…”.(Zanafilla 16:1-5)

*b)* “Dhe Jakobi hyri gjithashtu te Rakela dhe e dashuroi atë më tepër se Lean”. (Zanafilla 29:30)

*c)* “Atëherë Jakobi u ngrit dhe i vuri bijtë e tij dhe gratë e tij mbi devetë” (Zanafilla 31:17)

*d)* “Por mbreti Salomon, veç bijës së Faraonit, dashuroi shumë gra të huaja, moabite, amonite, idumeje, sidonie dhe hiteje…. Ai pati si bashkëshorte shtatëqind princesha dhe treqind ko-nkubina”. (Mbretërve, 1,11:1,3)

*e)* “Ata që do të mbijetojnë pas tij, do të varrosen nga vdekja dhe të vejat e tyre nuk do të qajnë”. (Jobi 27:15)36 

Martesa me më shumë gra ishte e lejuar në ligjet e mëparsh¬me. Ibrahimi a.s. u martua me Sarën e pastaj me Haxherën. Jakubi u martua me katër gra: Zelhen, Belhin, Rakelen dhe Lean, pastaj Gedeoni, i biri i Joashit, u martua me shumë gra. Në librin Gjykatësit (8:30) thuhet: “Ai kishte 70 meshkuj që kishin dalë prej kurrizit të tij, sepse ai kishte shumë gra”.37 

Përsëri në Dhjatën e Vjetër përmendet se Davudi a.s. ishte martuar me shumë gra (shih: 2 Samuelit 12:8). Emrat e grave të Davudit a.s. janë të përmendura në librin Samueli, 2, 3:2-5).38 Gjithashtu, duke folur për bazat e rregullimit të ndarjes së pasurisë së babait midis djemve, flitet për dy gra si diçka normale, pa u quajtur turp (shih: Ligji i Përtërirë, 21: 15-17). 

Për pasojë, tek feja çifute përfshihet martesa me shumë gra.39 Më tepër, shih edhe citatet kur flasin për Poligamin tek: Zanafilla 4;19/ 25:6/ 26:34/; 1 Samuelit 1:1-2; 2 Samueli 12:7-8; 1 Kronikave 4:5; 2 Kroni¬kave 11:21/ 13:21/ 24:3; Mateu 25:1, etj.

Gjatë kohës së shpalljeve biblike, poligamia u pranua në pikëpamje religjioze, sociale dhe morale, pa kurrfarë vërejtjeje. Ndoshta kjo është edhe arsyeja pse vetë Bibla nuk merret me këtë çështje, pra, për arsye se kjo në atë kohë ishte gjë e zakonshme. Bibla këtë as nuk e ndalon, nuk e rregullon, e madje as nuk e kufizon.

Në besimin hebre një njeri mund të kishte disa qindra gra. Ungjilli nuk sjell asnjë dispozitë lidhur me këtë çështje, ndërsa Tevrati lejon haptazi poligaminë. Gjithnjë deri nga gjysma e shekullit tetë dhe koha e Charlemagneit, poligamia ishte fenomen i zakonshëm në Evropë dhe kisha këtë nuk e gjykonte.

Hebraizmi lejoi poligaminë e pakufizuar. Të gjithë profetët e përmendur në Tevrat, pa përjashtim, patën shumë gra. 

Mendimtari egjiptian, Abas Mahmud el-Akadi, në librin e tij “Të vërtetat e Islamit dhe të pavërtetat e armiqve të tij” thotë: “Nuk ka poligami të kufizuar në Tevrat ose në Bibël; ajo është e lejuar dhe u atribuohet vetë profetëve, duke filluar nga profeti Ibrahim e deri tek lindja e Isait”. 
Për sa i përket Krishterimit; nuk ka tekst të qartë, që ta ndalojë poligaminë. Por në disa nga Letrat e Palit, ka dëshmi që tregon se poligamia është e lejuar. Ai thotë: “… është e obligueshme për peshkopin të ketë vetëm një grua”.
Është vërtetuar historikisht që disa të krishterë të hershëm martoheshin me më shumë se një grua, dhe në mesin e themelu¬esve të hershëm të kishës, kishte prej atyre që kishin disa gra.43 

Askush nuk ka të drejtë të thotë se Krishterimi është ai që i detyroi botës qytetare perëndimore vetëm me një grua. Përveç statusit të peshkopëve dhe dhjakëve, Krishterimi nuk e ka ndaluar haptazi martesën me shumë gra. (shih: Timoteut 1, 3:2,12)... Asnjëri nga Koncilët e shekujve të parë të Krishterimit nuk i pati dalë kundër martesës me shumë gra.
Në mjaft raste, vetë Luteri (themelues i Protestantizmit) flet për martesën me shumë gra me mjaft tolerancë: kjo gjë (martesa me shumë gra) nuk është e ndaluar nga Zoti... Pa dyshim martesa me shumë gra parapëlqehët ndaj divorcit. (Koestlin, Martin Luther, I, fq.347, dhe II, fq. 693)44 
Nëse, pra, qenka kështu, atëherë përse gojëkëqijtë ngritën kaq pluhur për Muhamedin a.s. dhe për numrin e bashkëshorteve të tij dhe folën fjalë aq të ndyta?!

Allahu i Plotfuqishëm (në kaptinën El-Haxh, ajeti 46), për të tillët tha: *“Në të vërtetë sytë nuk verbërohen, por verbërohen zemrat në kraharor”*. Në të gjitha gratë e Pejgamberit a.s., nëse studiohet qëllimi i martesës i çdonjërës prej tyre, do të gjejmë urtësi, nga të cilat Pejgamberi a.s. ka synuar të arrinte diçka. Pejgamberi a.s. nuk është martuar me to për shkak të epshit, kënaqësisë ose për shkak të të mirave të kësaj bote, por filozofia e martesës së tij me ato, ka qenë interesi që i ka lidhur njerëzit me këtë fe.

Ky ishte synimi i Pejgamberit a.s., sepse deshi t’i bashkonte ato familjet e bashkëshorteve të tij dhe t’i nxiste në Islam, të bënte lidhjen e tyre me këtë fe, e të zgjidhte problemet e shumta shoqërore e njerëzore me anë të martesave.
Siç dihet, Pejgamberi a.s. ishte shembull për myslimanët në të gjitha segmentet, që kanë të bëjnë me këtë jetë, pa marrë parasysh a bëhet fjalë për çështje fetare apo jetësore. Në mesin e atyre çë-shtjeve ishte mënyra e sjelljes së bashkëshortit me bashkëshorten dhe familjen e tij.
Myslimani ka shembullin e tij të mirë në Pejgamberin a.s., kur është si bashkëshort i gruas së ve, beqare, të re ose në moshë, e bukur qoftë ose jo, arabe qoftë ose jo, bijë e shokut apo e armikut.45 

Kushdo që të jetë, mik a armik, që dyshon në integritetin moral apo në shkelqësinë shpirtërore të Muhamedit a.s. lidhur me martesat e tij, duhet t’u gjejë përgjigje adekuate pyetjeve që vijojnë: 

Pse e bëri martesën e parë në moshën njëzetepesëvjeçare, pa pasur kurrfarë kontakti me ndonjë femër më parë? Pse zgjodhi një grua që ishte dy herë vejushë dhe pesëmbëdhjetë vjet më e moshuar se ai? Pse mbeti vetëm me të deri në vdekjen e saj, duke marrë parasysh se kishte mbi pesëdhjetë vjet? Pse i mori të gjitha këto vejusha dhe gra të ndara të pandihmuara, të cilat nuk posedonin kurrfarë vlerash përkatëse? Pse bëri një jetë të tillë të vrazhdë dhe të rëndë, kur pati mundësi të jetonte një jetë të lehtë dhe konfore? Pse shumicën e martesave të tij i lidhi në pesë vitet më të zëna të jetës së tij, kur misioni dhe karriera e tij ishin në rrezik? Si ia arriti të ishte ai që ishte, po ta kishte kapluar jeta e haremit dhe epshet? Ka edhe shumë pyetje të këtilla. Kjo çështje nuk është aq e thjeshtë sa të mund të interpretohet vetëm me anë të dashurisë mashkullore dhe dëshirës për gra. Kjo është një thirrje për mendim dhe analizë më të thellë. 

Pa dyshim, vetëm njerëzit pa cilësi të mira mund të flasin dhe të shpifin kundër Muhamedit a.s.. Prandaj akuzat dhe shpifjet gjithnjë i janë bërë Muhamedit a.s. nga njerëz të një lloji dhe soji të ulët.
Po e përfundoj me fjalët e Allahut xh.sh.: 
“Përkundrazi, Ne të pavërtetën e godasim me të vërtetën dhe ajo (e vërteta) triumfon mbi të, ndërsa ajo (gënjeshtra) zhduket”. (Enbija: 18)

*“Ata duan ta shuajnë dritën e All-llahut me gojët e tyre, po All-llahu e plotëson (e përhap) dritën e Vet, edhe pse e urrejnë jobesimtarët. Ai (All-llahu) është që e dërgoi të dërguarin e vet me udhëzim të qartë e fe të vërtetë, për ta bërë mbizotërues mbi të gjitha fetë, edhe pse idhujtarët e urrejnë”. (Saff: 8-9)*

----------


## fisniku-student

*Martesa e hershme e Muhamedit me Ajshen* 

_ sqarim i akuzave_

Fatkeqësisht në vazhdimësi shohim përpjekjet e misionarëve të krishterë, të fokusuara primarisht në satanizimin e Islamit më shumë se kurrë më parë. Bashkësitë Evangjeliste kanë botuar literaturë urrejtëse ndaj Islamit dhe Profetit të Fundit në modelin e shkrimeve të Jochen Katz, John Gilchrist, Robert Moorie etj, duke e paraqitur Muhamedin  si gënjeshtar, mashtrues, terrorist, pedofil etj.  Kështu jemi dëshmitarë të parodive të ndryshme që vijnë nga ta në përpjekjet e tyre për të shtrembëruar, manipuluar dhe abuzuar totalisht faktet historike dhe etimologjike. Një polemikë e tillë jo e ndershme e misionarëve të Krishterë është akuza për pedofili ndaj Profetit Muhamed lidhur me martesën e tij me Ajshen derisa ajo ishte e re. Misionarët përpiqen që ta shpallin Profetin për abuzues fëmijësh,  për shkak të pohimit se Ajshja u fejua (zauagj) më moshën 6 vjeçare dhe martesa është përmbushur (nikahu) disa vite më pas, në moshën 9 vjeçare kur ajo ishte në pubertetin e plotë (sipas burimeve të përdorura nga ta). Kohëzgjatja midis zauagj-it dhe nikah-ut të Ajshes qartë tergon se prindërit e saj pritnin që ajo të mbërrinte pubertetin e plotë para se martesa të plotësohej, nëse këtë moshë e marim për të besueshme. Po të mos ishte fakti se disa misionarë të verbër kristianë përsërisin si papagaj këto akuza pa dashur ti kuptojnë arsyet prapa ngjarjes, kurrë nuk do të kishte nevojë për të adresuar këtë çështje. Pohimi i tyre është i bazuar në hamendje dhe në relativizëm etik e jo në fakte. Ky shkrim, me fakte i mohon akuzat e tilla. 

Pikë së pari traditat që thonë se Muhamedi e martoi Ajshen kur ajo ishte në moshën nëntë vjeçare nuk janë traditat e vetme në historinë e hadithit apo narracioneve. Tradita të tjera lënë të kuptojnë se kjo martesë ndodhi kur Ajshja i kishte 14, 17, 18 apo më shumë vite. Sido që të jetë, nga cilido këndvështrim i burimeve që të shikohet nuk ka asnjë bazë të vetme që Muhamedi të akuzohet për diçka.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Puberteti dhe martesa në moshën e re në kulturën semitike* 



Naiviteti i  tërë sagës së misionarëve kristianë kur e akuzojnë Profetin për ‘keqpërdorim-abuzim fëmijësh’, është se kjo i kundërvihet faktit themelor se vajza bëhet grua kur ajo fillon ciklin e saj të menstruacioneve. Rëndësia e menstruacioneve është e tillë sa që  gjithkush me njohjen më të vogël rreth psikologjisë do ta dijë se kjo është shenjë se vajza po përgatitet për të qenë nënë. Femrat e mbërrijnë pubertetin në moshë të ndryshme prej 8 deri 12 vite, varësisht nga aspektet gjenetike, raca dhe mjedisi. Femrat në mjediset më të nxehta e arrijnë pubertetin në moshë shumë më të re se ato në mjedise të ftofta. Këto janë fakte të njohura mirë në shkencë. 

Martesa në vitet e hershme të pubertetit ishte e pranueshme në Arabinë e shekullit VII sikur që kjo ishte normë sociale në kulturat semitike duke filluar nga Izraelitët deri te Arabët dhe të gjitha kombet tjera midis tyre. Sipas Talmudit i cili nga Hebrenjtë konsiderohet si ‘Tora gojore’, Sanhedrin 76 b thotë se është e preferueshme për femrat që të martohen kur të kenë menstruacionet e para. 

Seksologët e njohur R.E.L. Masters dhe Allan Edwards gjithashtu tregojnë se është normale edhe sod për shumë kultura të Afrikës dhe Azisë që vajzat të martohen më moshë më të vogël se 10 duke qenë se ato e mbërrijnë pjekurinë seksuale shumë më herët se në vende të tjera si rezultat i mjedisit dhe arsyerave të tjera. 

Akuzave të misionarëve të krishterë kundrejt Muhamedit dhe martesës së tij me Ajshen ju mungojnë dëshmitë themelore. Po të ishte martesa e tij me Ajshen diçka e pazakontë dhe e dyshimtë do të kishte mospajtime si nga ithtarët e tij e aq më tepër nga kundërshtarët e tij. Relacioni i Muhamedit me të besuarit e tij ishte i tillë që nuk linte asnjë fije hamendjeje që ata të kenë guxim ta kritikojnë kur ai do të bënte diçka jashtë rregullave morale, fetare etj. Pa përmendur këtu natyrën e devotshme të Profetit Muhamed. Nuk ka asnjë reagim të kujdoqoftë,e  as të kundërshtarëve të tij, ndaj martesës së Muhamedit me Ajshen në traditat që janë në dispozicion. Po të ishte kjo martesë diçka e jashtëligjshme dhe abuzive siç duan ta paraqesin disa të krishterë atëherë kundërshtarët e tij do ta përdornin këtë me gjithë qejf në luftën e tyre propaganduese kundër tij. Por diçka e tillë nuk është regjistruar asnjëherë. Kulturat fetare qartë e lejojnë martesën nëse personat kanë mbërrirë pjekurinë seksuale. Është irelevante mosha e caktuar legalisht në vende të ndryshme kur të rinjëve u lejohet ligjërisht të kenë lidhje seksuale. Edhe këtu ka dallime të shumta. Në Japoni psh mosha prej kur njerëzit ligjërisht mund të kenë lidhje seksuale është mosha 13 kurse në Spanjë mosha 12 vjeçare. Kjo gjithmonë varet nga pjekuria seksuale dhe relacioni i dyanshëm.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Tradita tjera përmendin moshë tjetër të martesës së Ajshes* 



Tradita tjera i kundërvihen transmetimeve se Ajshja u martua në moshën 9 vjeçare 

Të krishterët kur i bëjnë akuzat e sipërpërmendura gjiithmonë i shmangen transmetimeve të tjera sipas të cilave martesa e Muhamedit me Ajshen u bë në moshë shumë më të shtyrë se mosha 9 vjeçare për Ajshen. 

Pikë së pari këtu duhet sqaruar një gjë. Jo gjithmonë dhe jo çdo hadith është për tu marrë si fakt i padiskutueshëm. Është e njohur se në traditën islamike të hadithit (hadith quhen fjalët e transmetuara të Muhamedit të cilat më vonë u shkruan) u kyçën me kohë edhe shumë hadithe të fabrikuara dhe të rreme. Historia e hadithit në një farë mënyre mund të krahasohet me historinë e Biblës, edhe pse për nga autenticiteti krahasimi është larg nga të qenurit i njëjtë. Fjalët e Jezusit të gjendura në Ungjij u transmetuan gojarisht dhe u shkruan shumë kohë pasi që Jezusi nuk rronte më midis Hebrenjëve, kështu që ato na erdhën me gabime të shumta. Njësoj hadithet u kompiluan shumë kohë pasi që Muhamedi e kishte lënë këtë botë. Edhe pse në rastin e hadithit zingjiri i transmetuesve është në shumë raste evident dhe për tu besuar (gjë që nuk mund të thuhet për traditën biblike) prapëseprapë hadithit kurrë nuk iu kushtua rendësia e njëjtë si Kur’anit kështu që normalisht që ishin dhe janë të mundshme gabimet në transmetim dhe bile bile edhe hadithet e rreme. Redaktimet e Buhariut e të tjerëve nxorrën me mijëra hadithe që u konsideruan të dobëta (edhe të fabrikuara) për shkak të zingjirit të dyshimtë të transmetimit. 

Shumica e transmetimeve të cilat thonë se martesa e Muhamedit u bë kur Ajshja i kishte 9 vite vijnë nga Hisham ibn `urwah i cili raporton në autoritetin e të atit të tij. Zingjiri tjetër i transmetuesve pas Hishamit vie nëprëmjet njerëzve të Irakut ku Hisham ibn urwah shkoi të jetonte pasi që më parë kishte jetuar në Medinë. Askush nga transmetuesit e tjerë medinas nuk e përmendë transmetimin e Hishamit dhe kjo ngjarje si gjërësisht e njohur që është, do të duhej të përmendej si e tillë. Tehzibu'l-tehzib, një ndër librat më të besueshëm lidhur me jetën e profetit dhe besueshmërinë e transmetimeve të fjalëve të tij, thotë se sipas Yaqub ibn Shaibah “hadithet  e raportuara nga Hishami janë të besueshme përveç atyre që transmetohen nëpërmjet zingjirit të transmetuesve nga Iraku”. Vetë nxënësi i Hishamit Malik ibn Anas i cili jetonte në Medinë, kishte gjithashtu dyshim rreth transmetimeve të Hishamit të bëra nëpërmes Irakut. 

Sipas traditës Ajshja kishte lindur tetë vite para Hixhretit, mirëpo Buhariu në një vend raporton për Ajshen të ketë thënë se ajo ishte një çupë e vogël kur u shpall surja 54 e Kur’anit, ndërsa dihet se kjo sure u shpall nëntë vite para Hixhretit. Pra sipas këtij transmetimi Ajshja jo vetëm që kishte lindur para shpalljes së sures por kur kjo kaptinë u shpall ajo ishte vajzë e re (jariah) e jo fëmijë (sibyah). 

Sipas gati të gjitha transmetimeve dhe historianëve Esma motra e Ajshes ishte dhjetë vite më e vjetër se Ajshja. Është raportuar në Taqri'bu'l-tehzi'b  sikur edhe në  Al-bidayah wa'l-nihayah se Esma vdiq në vitin 73 të hixhrit në moshën 100 vjeçare. Tash është e qartë se nëse Esma në vitin 73 të hixhrit i kishte 100 vjetë, ajo do ti ketë pasur 27 apo 28 vite në kohën e hixhrit (rreth së cilës datë sillet martesa e Muhamedit me Ajshen). E nëse Esma ishte atëbotë 27 apo 28 vjetë e vjetër, Ajshja e cila i kishte 10 vite më pak duhej të ishte 17 apo 18 vjeçare. Kësthu që nëse Ajsha u martua me Muhamedin në vitin 1 ose 2 pas hixhrit siç thonë të gjitha traditat ajo do të ketë qenë të paktën 18 –19 vjeq në atë kohë. 

Tabariu në trajtimin e tij të historisë Islamike përmendë se Ebu Bekri i ati i Ajshes i kishte katër fëmijë dhe që të gjithë i kishin lindur në kohën e Xhahilijetit (para shpalljes së Muhamedit për profet) dhe nëse Ajshja kishte lindur në periudhën e Xhahilijetit-Injorancës ajo kurrsesi nuk mund të ketë pasur më pak se 14 vite në vitin 1 të hixhrit kur sipas të gjitha gjasave ajo u martua me Profetin. 

Sipas ibn Hishamit Ajshja e pranoi islamin shumë kohë para se këtë ta bënte Omer ibn Hatabi. Duke pasur parasysh kohën kur ai e pranoi Islamin del se Ajsha e kishte bërë pranimin në vitin e parë të Islamit. Kështu që nëse transmetimet për martesën e Ajshes në moshën shtatë apo nëntë vjeqare janë të sakta Ajshja në vitin e pare të Islamit as që do të ishte e lindur apo do të ishte bebe e vockël. 

Dhe për fund edhe vetëm një argment tjetër. Sipas Ibn Haxharit Fatimeja ishte pesë vite më e vjetër se Ajshja. Dihet se Fatimeja lindi në vitin e 35 të jetës së Profetit. Dhe tash kur i bëjmë llogaritjet e thjeshta del sërish se Ajshja në asnjë mënyrë nuk ka mundur të ketë më pak se 14 vite në kohën e hixhretit dhe më pak se 15 a 16 në kohën e Martesës së saj



*Përfundim* 



Kështu që kemi parë se abuzimet me profetin Muhamed nga disa njerëz dhe njollosja e tij me epitete të turpshme janë hiç më shumë se rrena të krijuara mbi tradita jo të besueshme dhe jo definitive. Është shumë lehtë që të ngriten akuza dhe storie të tëra mbi vetëm një raport dhe të tjerat të lihen anash. Aq më tepër kemi parë në pjesën e parë se edhe sikur të është e vërtetë ajo në qka bazohen akuzat e misionarëve të krishterë, prapë nuk ka kurrfarë mëkati apo abuzimi në martesën e Muhamedit me Ajshen. 

Njësoj si kjo edhe krejt akuzat tjera për Muhamedin si terrorist, vrasës, jotolerat, mashtrues etj bien si kullë prej letrash kur trajtohen nën dritën e fakteve historike dhe karakterit të tij.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Profeti Muhammed (s.a.w.s) si bashkëshort* 

Me qenë "njeri ideal” dhe njëkohësisht gabimtar nuk është kundërthënie pasi që gabueshmëria është pjesë e të qenurit njeri.
Një “njeri ideal” pushon në mesin e tij dhe nuk e shikon botën me syzet e komplekseve të tij, për këtë është i balancuar dhe vepron në atë mënyrë. Po ashtu, ai njeh dobësitë dhe gabimet e tij dhe e din se si të veprojë me to.
Tregimi ynë ka të bëjë me Muhamedin (s.a.w.s) si Bashkëshort. 
Bashkëshortësia dhe familja janë vendi, ku njeriu është ashtu si është, ku njeriu nuk mundet gjithnjë të kamuflohet, nga të qenurit vetja e tij reale. Ato duhet të jenë një Vend ku njeriu mund të rehatohet ku mund të pranohet ashtu si është, edhe me anët e tija të vështira.
Përmes afërsisë ndaj njëri-tjetrit dhe pra përmes faktit që njeriu është ashtu si është, paraqiten edhe konflikte.

*Si ka qenë atëherë Profeti (s.a.w.s) si Bashkëshort?* 

Këtu kemi të bëjmë me një pyetje interesante, pasi që ai nuk e kishte vetëm një, por 12 bashkëshorte.
Cilat sfida i kishte me shumicën prej tyre, si duken zgjidhjet e tij ndaj këtyre sfidave?
Secila grua kishte një Personalitet të ndryshëm, me shpresat dhe pritjet e saja. 
Të gjitha vinin nga rrethana të ndryshme sociale, historike dhe gjeografike.

*Në çfarë mënyre u bë Profeti Muhammed (s.a.w.s) Bashkëshort*

Në biografinë e tij (s.a.w.s) kuptojmë mënyra të ndryshme deri te martesa e tij:
*** Profeti është propozuar nga persona të tretë (Aisha bint Ebu Beker, Sauda bint Zam’ah).
*** Ai i ka propozuar personalisht grave (Safia bint Huyay, Maria, Juwayryah bint Harith).
*** Ai ka dërguar dikë (Umm Salama, Umm Habiba).
*** Gratë kanë dërguar dikë (Maimouna bint el-Harith).
*** Ai është martuar përmes Kur’anit (Zaynab bint Jahsh).
*** Gratë i kanë propozuar personalisht (Hadixha bint Chuwayled).

Gratë e tij ishin personalitete që rridhnin nga situata të ndryshme jetësore:
*** Gra më të moshuara (Sauda) dhe gra më të reja (Ajshja).
*** Me fëmijë (Hadixha, Umm Salama, Umm Habiba) pa fëmijë (Hafsa, Ajshja).
*** Të pasura (Hadija, Ajshja), gra të varfëra (Sauda).
*** Robëresha (Maria) dhe gra të lira.

Kjo shumësi, na tregon neve që nuk kemi vetëm një formë të bashkëshortësisë dhe se nuk vlen martesa vetëm për një Tip të veçantë të grave (p.sh.: e re, moshë me mundësi për lindur, virgjëreshë etj., çka shumë djem e marrin si Parakusht për zgjedhje të çiftit bashkëshortor) .

----------


## fisniku-student

*Pse ka martuar Profeti (s.a.w.s) aq shumë Gra?*

Profeti (s.a.w.s) është martuar në dy mënyra, pra si burrë dhe si Pejgamber.
Si burrë është martuar si çdo burrë tjetër dhe ka martuar gruan e vetme përkatësisht Hatixhen (r.a.)
Të gjitha gratë tjera i martoi si i Dërguar (pas vdekjes së Hatixhes).

_Predikuesi i njohur egjiptian Amr Khalidi potencon pesë arsye për martesë me shumë gra:_

*(1)* Një herë Profeti (s.a.w.s) është martuar që shoqërisë ti qëndroi kjo Fe deri në ditët e sotme. Sepse në kohën kritike pas vdekjes së Profetit (s.a.w.s) duhej që kjo Fe të përcillej dhe të vazhdohej më tutje. Për këtë martesa me Ajshen (r.a.) e re dhe Hafsen (r.a.) të cilat nuk patën fëmijë dhe iu përkushtuan plotësisht përcjelljes së Islamit.

*(2)* Një arsye tjetër ishte që ta forconte Unitetin e shtetit Islam edhe pas vdekjes së tij. Sepse shumë herë është përçarë shoqëria pas vdekjes së Profetit të tyre. Shoqëria Islame ishte po ashtu në fazë të formimit të saj, kështu që ishte e nevojshme që Kalifët e drejt të kishin raporte të forta me Pejgamberin (s.a.w.s). Për këtë arsye ai martoi dy vajzat e kalifëve të më vonshëm të Ebu Beker (r.a.) dhe Omerit (r.a.) ndërsa, dy kalifët tjerë Uthmanin (r.a.) dhe Aliun (r.a.) i martoi me bijat e tij. Një plan i shkëlqyer për të ardhmen, sepse Profeti (s.a.w.s) i forcoi kështu themelet e shtetit kështu që ai do të qëndronte gjatë. 

*(3)* I Dërguari (s.a.w.s) martoi të vejat, të cilat askush tjetër nuk do ti kishte martuar. Ai martoi gra të dëshmorëve të cilat kishin fëmijë dhe ishin të moshuara, kështu që ato askush nuk do ti merrte.

*(4)* Një arsye tjetër ishte shpallja Kur’anore si te martesa e tij (s.a.w.s) me Zainab bint Jahsh (r.a.). 

*(5)* Një arsye tjetër ishte që e tërë familja të cilës i përkiste nusja e pranonin Islamin.

Neve studiojmë jetën e Muhammedit (s.a.w.s) pasi që ai është shembull për ne dhe për të marrë mësim nga jeta e tij. Siç, e kemi potencuar tani më që Familja është një vend shumë privat, në të cilën nuk përjetohen vetëm ngrohtësi dhe mbrojtje mirëpo, paraqiten edhe shumë konflikte (ndërmjet gjeneratave, bashkëshortëve, ndërmjet fëmijëve) ku ndeshen shumë pritje, shpresa të ndryshme dhe ku përjetohen edhe shumë zhgënjime.
Në ordinancën tonë Psikoterapeutike përballemi me shumë konflikte të tilla. Çfarë i këshillojmë neve klientët dhe a mundemi që edhe këtu të shërbehemi me shembullin e Profetit tonë (s.a.w.s)!

----------


## Apollyon

> Muhamedi ka qenë i dhënë pas epshit, shkonte pas dëshirës dhe kënaqësive të tij dhe vepronte nën ndikimin e epshit të tij. Nuk i mjaftoi një grua apo katra si çdo pasuesi të tij, por u martua dhjetë e më tepër herë, sikur ia donte epshi dhe dëshira”.


Kjo nuk eshte e vertete, Muhamedi eshte martuar me gra qe skishin te ardhura, edhe i ndihmonte. Nuk eshte e thene qe me te gjitha ai ka kryer mardhenie seksuale. Kto jan deformime qe bejn kta monstrat.

----------


## Apollyon

> Ec bre mytu se per tjeter sen s je met .


Nese je mysliman, ose e quan veten mysliman, mos u pergjigj ne kte menyre. Leri te tjeret te flasin, do vije koha qe do e kuptojne vete qe po gabojne, ske pse ju uron te keqen apo ti ofendosh. Respekto fene tende edhe respekto njerzit e tjere, ndryshe mos i thuaj vetes mysliman.

----------


## fisniku-student

> *Preng Sherr :*
> E para për t'u përgjigjur apo për të sjellë dëshmi si dhe reflektime duhet të jemi në pozit të barabartë: gjerë sa aty ku ju pëlqen i lejoni shkrimet ndërsa ato që nuk ju pëlqejnë i largoni më së miri tregon frikën e juaj të pakontestueshme për t'u përballur me një dialog të hapur.


Separi kerkoj nga Ti qe te mos shperndahesh dhe te devijosh nga Tema ne menyre qe te jemi sa me konkretë ne nje diskutim,gjegjesisht ne qeshtjen e lartëpermenduar....

Ti separi kur diskuton ne kete qeshtje te mungon *Miresjellja dhe sinqeriteti* dy gjera qe pamundesojnë *Tranparencen* ne nje diskutim,d.m.th fletë me urrejtje ndaj nje qeshtje gje qe ia mundeson atyre qe perkujdesen per hixhien ndaj ketyre postimeve dhe pastaj i fshijnë (d.m.th me te drejtë)
Ti zakonisht po mirresh me supozime jo ka mundur me qenë kjo ,apo ja ka mundur mos me qenë kjo andej e kendej...Bacit Supozimet Ne Islam janë te Ndaluara dhe si te tilla nuk preferohen te praktikohen...





> Ti kërkon të përgjigjesh në diçka që nuk ekziston më dhe të cilën e keni larguar!
> Përndryshe janë shumë qesharake ato pyetjet se përse Muhamedi nuk u martua sa ishte Hatixheja gjallë ( që ishte disa herë më e vjetër se ai) sepse pastaj duhet përgjigjur se " *si një djalë beqarë dhe i ri 25 vjeçarë u martua me një plakë dhe atë të ve".* E shumë gjëra tjera!


Ska dertë...e mbaj mend mire Pyetjen...

Muhamedi a.s rrjedh prej nje Fisi Kurejshit,me Namë apo Famë ne atë rajon e njohur si Familje e Ndershme..dhe thuhet nga perllogaritjet e gjeneratave ,qe Familja e Muhamedit a.s rrjedh dhe buron apo ka fillet qe nga Ibrahimi a.s,pastaj nga Adnanit e kendej e deri tek Familja e Muhamedit a.s...*D.m.th Muhamedi a.s rrjedh nga Lozë te gjeneratave te ndershme qe nga Ibrahimi a.s d.m.th Nderi eshet ai qe e karakterizon Familjen e tij*

Eshte Rritur si Jetim ,pa Baba dhe Nene,por e ka RRitur Xhaxhai Ebu Talibi (nuk e di bash mire emrin e sakt)
Tjetra Muhamedi a.s qe nga Femijeria eshte i Njohur me Epitetin e Njohur "*El Emini"*(Burjari apo Besniku,i Besueshmi),d.m.th te gjithë e kan Njohur si njeri te ndershem,te urtë dhe besinik ,thjesht nje Njeri i pamekatshem qe nga Femijeria...

Xhaxhai i Muhamedit a.s ka qenë nje Tregetar dhe e ka marrur me vete shpesh qe te i ndihmoj ne Tregeti...

Eshte Shquar si Tregetar i shkathet dhe i besueshem,sa qe kur ka Punuar te Hatixhja r.a ne fillim shkathtesit dhe besnikeria ndaj punes qe e kan Karakterizuar ,e kan Nxitur Hatixhen qe ti *Propozoj* Martes Muhamedit a.s...

Hatixhja ka qenë nje Grua e Ve dhe rreth 20 vjet me e moshuar se Muhamedi a.s ,rrjedh nga Nje fis i njohur dhe familje e pasur...

Muhamedi a.s per nga Pamje e Jashtme ishte nje BukuRi ne Vete pershkruhet si prej Djemoshave me te Bukur te asaj Kohe dhe te asaj ane ,dhe kishte nje buzeqeshje te pa rrezistueshme,gje qe deshmon se Ka qenë terheqes dhe Per qdo Femer te asaj Kohe dhe si thonë Populli :*Ka mundur te zgjedh me gisht cilen te don ai*...

Por Allahu e ka pergaditur si Profetë qe nga Femijeri dhe nuk ka Pasur Nefs (ndjenja pas epshit dhe dynjas apo ndjenja negative)dhe definitivisht Qeshtja e Martesave te MUAHMEDIT a.s ka qenë nje Nimet nga Allahu Teala...

Vlenë te Permendet se Martesa me Hatixhen kishte pasur aq ndikim te madh ne Jeten dhe veprimtarin Profetike e Muhamedit a.s,sa qe mund te konsiderohet si Keshilltare e denje e Muhamedit a,s sepse me Pjekurin qe kishte Hatixhja kontriboi qe Muhamedit a.s te vie ne ndihme ne qastet me te veshtira te Misionit te tij...

Nga dijetar te shumt ,komentohet : se Po ta ishte Martuar Muhamedi a.s me ndonje Femer me te re dhe te pa pjekur siq u Martesa me Ajshen r.a sukeset do ishin me te veshtira ne Misionin e tij Profetik...sepse pjekuria e Hatixhes ishte vendimtare ne momente vendimtare per Misionin Profetik te Resulullahit....


Thejsht Martesa e Vonshme qe po e Cekë ,kryekeput ka qenë Mrekulli  nga Allahu sepse Martesa e Parë ka qenë Aq Strategjike sa qe nuk mund te mendohet nryshe...me kete martes eshte lidh me nje fis te njohur dhe te fort ,thjesht ka krijuar nje Baze strategjike qe i ka mundesuar qe te manovroj me leht ne Misionin e tij Profetik....

Dhe Elahmdulilah kjo ka Pasur Sukses...dhe Pjes e kesaj Strategjie Hyjnore ,ka ndikuar qe Une si Fisnik te jemë nje Musliman ne kete Kohe dhe Seshpejti edhe Ky Planet qe Quhet Tokë...

Fale kesaj Strategjie te MARTESAVE TE MUHAMEDIT A.S ke kete reagim te Papes dhe nderrimit te perqindjes se popullsis muslimanve kundrejt te krishtereve...

shihe papen e juaj duke kerkuar nga te krishteret *Bebe*...tash lind pergjigje :*Hemosexualet nuk lindin...*

*Papa: We need more babies....*











> Unë kam trasheguar besimin nga prinerit e mij por akoma s'po mundem t'i jap një përgigje vetes: pse, nëse Muhameti paska qenë i derguari i perendisë, pse ai perendia vendin e tij e bëri shkretë, pa ujë, pa gjelbrim, pa jetë të mirë: pse ata arabët në të gjitha lamitë janë mbrapa të tjerëve: qoftë në Literaturë, Ekonomi, Shkencë, mjekësi, Sportë!
> Pra, çdo kundë në secilen lami janë të Fundit!
> A, e dini pse?
>  Sepse  ata budallenjtë në vendë që të punojnë 5 herë në ditë ata falen 5 herë në ditë!
> E kush me punue pastaj!
>  pastaj nëse Zoti koka aqë i madh dhe i fuqishem atëherë askush s'ka nevoj mu lut per to sepse ai të gjitha i paska: ma së paku ka nevojë zoti por e perseris: ma se paku ka nevojë për Bin Lladena dhe qasi me pantollatrefertalsh dhe me mjekrra  të lëna zvarrë si ai hileti i meshkujve  para këmbëve e i parruar!



ketu je jasht teme fare...tu kisha pergjigjur hollesisht mirpo divijoj temen...
 Te le te shikosh te Ardhmen qe te pretë...se kush jan Muslimanet

*****
Ja M.hart qfar Thotë per kete figur Madheshtore



> *
> 1
> MUHAMMEDI
> 570-632*
> Përcaktimi që Muhammedin ta vë në vendin e parë në listën e personaliteteve më me ndikim në botë, ndoshta te disa lexues do të shkaktojë befasi, ndërkaq te të tjerët dyshim, por ai është njeriu i vetëm në histori, i cili arriti sukses të jashtëzakonshëm si në aspektin fetar, ashtu edhe në atë politik. Edhe pse me një prejardhje të thjeshtë, Muhammedi predikoi dhe përhapi njërin ndër religjionet më të mëdha në botë dhe u bë udhëheqës politik jashtëzakonisht i shkathët. Sot, trembëdhjetë shekuj pas vdekjes së tij, ndikimi i tij akoma është i fuqishëm dhe veprues.
> Shumica e personaliteteve në këtë vepër e kanë pasur fatin të linden në erën e civilizimit, në mesin e kombeve me kulturë të lartë dhe me ndikime të fuqishmc politike.
> Muhammedi, i lindur në vitin 570, rrjedh nga Meka, qytet në Arabinë Jugore. Aso kohe rajon i prapambetur, larg nga të gjitha qendrat e tregtisë, krijimtarisë dhe shkencës. Në moshën gjashtëvjeçare mbeti jetim dhe u rrit në një mjedis të prapambetur. Sipas predikimeve islame, ai nuk dinte shkrim-leximin. Gjendja e tij ekonomike u përmiresua, kur në moshën njëzetepesëvjeçare u martua me vejushën e pasur Hatixhenë. Pavarësisht nga ajo, kur iu afrua moshës dyzetvjeçare, tek ai akoma nuk vëreheshin shenja se së shpejti do të bëhet figurë e njohur.
> Në ate kohë shumica e arabëve ishin idhujtarë. Në Mekë atë kohë ka jetuar një numër i vogël i hebrenjëve dhe krishterëve dhe me siguri pikcrisht nga ata Muhammedi përfitoi bindjen për një të vetmin Zot të Gjithëfuqishëm, i cili zotëron në tërë Gjithësinë. Në moshën dyzetvjeçare Muhammedi më ishte i bindur që ai Zot historik (Allahu) ka vënë kontakt me të (me ndërmjetësimin e engjëllit Xhibril) dhe e zgjodhi për predikues të fesë së re.
> Tre vjet Muhammedi ua predikonte vetëm të afermëve dhe shokëve të tij. Më vonë rreth vitit 613. bëri edhe predikimë publike. Kur dalëngadalë filloi të përfitojë ithtarë, pushtetaret në Mekë filluan ta konsiderojnë të rrezikshëm. Muhammedi ndjehej i rrezikuar dhe në vitin 622 iku në Medine (qytet rreth 320 km në veri të Mekës), ku i ofruan shërbim me ndikim të konsiderueshëm politik.
> ...

----------


## fisniku-student

Edhe diqka ndoshta Hynë Temë qka Deshmon se Muahemdi ishte MoDel per Njerzimin...

Martesa me Ajshen r.a ka pasur aq Jehonë ne Islam,sa qe Nje Pjese Konsideueshme e Sheriatit qe i perket ne Pjese te Fikhut gjegjesisht qeshtjeve qe karakterizohen nga natyre intime d.m.th Martesa dhe qeshtjet Intime dhe shumica dermuese e haditheve jan Transmetuar nga AJSHJA gje qe deshmon se Kontributi i saj ne qeshtjet qe kan te bejne me Martesat ne Islam ishte aq i madh me transmetimet e saja te jetes Intime te Muhamedit a.s ,sa qe tash Ymeti apo besimtaret e sotit ,veprojn sipas ketyre transmetimeve te Ajshes r.a...

Perfundimisht duhet te Falenderohet Allahu qe me Vullnetin e Tij qe Ky Islam te Jete keshilla e Fundit e Njerzimit dhe Inshallah se shpejti kjo Botë do jetë nen Domenin e*Nr 1* te Muslimanve ne tere boten...


Nuk Brengosem sa a pajtohesh ti apo jo...

Sepse eshte e natyrshme se po te pajtoheshe me keto qfar ti thash ,ateher i bie te Behesh Musliman...por doren ne Zemer nuk e ke atë...por Inshallah Allahu te Udhezon...

D.m.th ke nevoj per Duan apo Lutjen e nje Musliman qe Allahu pastaj te ofroj Meshire per ty ...se per ndryshe Mbarove...

----------


## Apollyon

Copy & Paste, pertojme ti lexojme!

----------


## fisniku-student

> *Preng Sherri* E para, je shërbyer vet me supozime sepse të githa ato që Ju flisni janë supozime por që dëshironi t'i impononi si të " vërteta" ngaqë si të tilla ua kanë imponuar të tjerët!


ateher ne qfar bazohesh ti qe jan apo nuk jan Supozime keto qfar thash une..une nuk pjella mendime te mia ,por jan Fakte Historike,qe i kam te lexuar dhe ne kete rast u bera nje transmetues i thjesht ketyre fakteve...Ti nese nuk bazohesh ne keto fakte Historike ,ateher per te pjellat e mendjes sate nuk kam nevoj te ti lexoj fare...(sepse duken bardh e zi)




> Mua nuk më duhet fare që të jem Musliman sepse para se gjithash jam shqiptarë. E, të jesh shqiptarë në këtë botë është virtyt shumë e shumë më i madh dhe më fisnikor se të jesh " musliman" që do të thotë: të jesh pa identitet dhe pa emër!


Ha po banal dhe absurda po beheni ne lidhje me kete Nacionalizmin e juaj qesharak,artificalë dhe Aktoresk...

Une per Veten Time themë keshtu *Elhamdulilah qe jam Shqiptar Musliman*dhe ky definicion bacit ,ta Mbyll gojen ty dhe te tjereve ,qe domosdo gjithnje jeni mbrapa nje muslimani sa i perket kontributit qe ka dhene per kete Komb...edhe ti qfardo qe te kesh bere per kete Komb ,je perseri ne list me ulet se Une..besoj qe ishim te kjart ne kete kontest jasht loje...




> Pra nuk mu përgjigje se përse në vendin e Muhamedit si i dërguari i perendisë dhe meqenëse Ai qenka afër Perendisë nuk po e dëgjoka Zoti i tij ( ju arabët thoni allahu) që sado pak t'u përmirsojë jetën por edhe mendjen arabëve!


qeshtja e prapambeturis se Botes Arabe shpjegohet nga Faktor te ndryshem,por kryesorja eshte Largimi nga keshillimi me Kuran,d.m.th ne Momentin qe Muslimanet nuk kan Punuar me Kuran ,ateher efektet negative jan Verejtur menjeher...D.m.th Allahu di te i denoj edhe muslimanet ,sepse si te krishteret,budistet Muslimanet etj te gjithë jan Krijesa te Allahut dhe nuk ka ketu jobarazpesh ndaj trajtimit te Allahut ndaj krijesa te Tij...,ai qe punon dhe eshte i drejt atë Allahu e perkrah...

Si qeshtja e Perandoris Osmane ,derisa Kjo perandori Punonte dhe ecte vetem sipas Keshillave Kuranore ,gjysmen e evropes mori ne dore mrpo ,kur filloj qe kishilltaret qe keshillonin me Kuran te vriteshin nga Sulltanet ,ateher ra posht menjeher P.osmane...

Ndersa per ata qe Punoni me Kuran ne Dorë dhe ecnin sipas Kuranin..shikoj Sukseset e tyre >>>

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=86002




> Sa i përket grave të tij, kjo gjë s0do shumë mendë për të kuptuar këto gjëra.
> Ai, Muhamedi pra, ishte i vobektë dhe si të tillë nuk e merrte asnjë grua mekasse por ja që hatixheja plakë dhe e pasur, e ofrojë për ta pasur afër vetës po njësoj si disa shqiptarë që iknin për në Gjermani dhe për Zvicër dhe të cilët " për viza martoheshin me gra plaka".


Ketu eshte kot fare ,dhe as qe po tentoj te te pergjigjem ,sepse fjal rrugicash jan keto....




> Më vonë, Ai jetoj gjerë në moshën 50 vjeçe, me një grua sepse si i varfër që ishte ( *dhe si duket edhe jo i bukur ngaqë ithtarët e tij do të lejonin me kohë të shfaqej figura e tij*) asnjë nga shtepit mekasse s'pranonin t'i jepnin grua tjetër!
> Pastaj, kur ai u bë i njohur, në mekë dhe medinë dhe me këtë u bë i pasur natyrishtë që Ju kanë  shtruar epshet dhe deshira me pas më shumë gra  sepse tani më ishte i sigurtë që " asnjë Shtepi e njohur mekase dhe medinase nuk do të thonin " jo" s'ta japim për grua sepse gjithësecila do të donte të ishte gruaja e tij.


 Portreti ne Islam eshte i ndaluar te vizatohet ...pamarrparasysh pamjen e bukur apo jo te nje personi....

Per Bukurin e Muhamedit a.s ,ska kqa te flitet ,ai ka qenë bukuri ne Vete dhe nuk ka kunderthenje ketu..




> Tashti, se a ka qenë me të vërtetë një i sëmurë seksualisht apo ka dashtë të hakmirret për 25 vitet e tija që asnjë vajzë nuk e deshi ( a te arabët aso kohe fëmijët martoheshin fare fëmijë sikurse edhe sot) dhe asnjë shtepi s'pranoj t'i jap bijen një jetimi të gjorë , nuk e di por martesa me një 9 vjeçare s'do mend që të detyron të mendosh që kemi të bëjmë me një Njeri që ka ditur të manipuloj me gjithë të tjerët dhe i cili ka shfrytezuar rastin për nevojat e tija personale!
>  Sikur ta kishte marrë një vajzë dhe ta kishte " biresuar" do të arsyetohej por ta mirrte një vajzë 9 vjeçe Kjo nuk arsyetohet!
>  Po më thotë mendja që, aso kohe kur e kanë pyetur se pse kur ka njëmijë vajza tjera nga 15 vjeçë e më lartë, Ai me siguri është përgjigjë " se mrëmë ma kanë derguar një ajetë ku thotë " o biri i perendisë ( arabët thonë allahu) merre edhe nji vajzë 9 vjeçe se helbete i smut je e shnoshi epshtet e tua"...
>  Sikur të ishte krejt e vërtetë ajo çka flitet atëherë se Kishte ndarë prej tij fenë vet nipi i tij Alia! Pra, Alia s'i paska besuar me diçka Muhamedit që kishte vendosur për me e nda fenë!
>  Sa për ra, ai s'ka qenë kurrgjo tjetër përpos një Sulltan si ata të Osmanllive që ka pas Haremin e tij dhe i cili ka gjetur një llum njerzish teper barbarë që të luaj me ta!
> Tashti shikoni arabët sot se sa primitiv janë dhe merreni me mendë se çfarë kanë qenë shumë kohë më parë?
> 
>  Por ju s'më treguat se përse pasi që Muhamedi paska qenë i dërguari i Perendisë dhe pasi që ai paska qenë mësuesi i Muslimanëve ( i pari) atëherë pse, ata arabët populli i tij, që ka marrë i pari ato mësime të tij dhe prrej tij, edhe sot e kësaj dite janë më të prapambeturit si në Film, Muzikë, teatër, Sport, Literaturë, Shkencë, Ekonomi etj etj.
> Pra në çdo lami janë në fund të pusit!
> ...


Ndersa ketu shkrimet me posht ,te gjitha Hudhen posht,sepse te gjitha keto justifikohen nga Injoranca dhe pa dituria ndaj fakteve ,te cilat jan te mireditura apo jan fakte Notore dhe po pritoj qe te te shpjegoj risht te gjitha veq e veq...Por te keshilloj qe te lexosh me shum per ne lidhje per Islamin...se nuk mesohet Islami te Papa apo te Don Lush Gjergji,por nga shkrimet autentike islame,te cilat jan mjaft te kjarta dhe kur te lexosh ketu shkrime ateher flasim ne...

deri ateher mirëupafshim dhe mos shkruaj budallaqe tjera se po pritoj te ti lexoj,thjesht nga Menquri e bej kete..sepse nuk kam koh per te humbur...*Nese ke ti koh te mjaftueshme ,ateher te bej ofert qe te ma shesesh ate Kohë...*

----------


## fisniku-student

> *Preng Sherri* :
>  Ti kërkon të mos bëhen pyetje por ka raste Kur përgigja më e mirë në një pyetje të bërë është Pikrishtë Pyetja!


Kush te tha more qe te mos besh Pyetje ???
Shokit une thash dhe kerkova nga ti qe te i besh pyetjet konkrete dhe jo PoliPyetje ,apo me mire  te them mbrenda nje pyetje i bene edhe 10 sosh nen pyetje tjera...dhe keshtu po me zgjeron ne pergjigje...



> përse lexuesit e Kur'anit" mbeten dhe janë më të Prapambeturit në tërë rRUZULLIN TOKËSOR NË TË GJITHA LAMIT DHE fUSHAT E JETËS?!
> pIKË!


 kush te tha more keshtu??!Te jesh Hafuz te duket gje e paket ty///hej qfar domethenje ka fakti qe ta dijsh permendesh e gjith Kuranin dhe ta mbash ne Memorje..




> Po, a nuk pati mjaftë Gra tjera në pronesin e vete dhe ju deshtë të marrë edhe një tjetër?


Deri tash te ka ra ta ndegjosh termin "Strategji" nga une pak si shpesh ,dhe nese nuk ke problem me memorje,ateher eshte dashur ta mbash ne mend kete...

 Thurrja e Martesave te Muhamedit a.s kan pasur karakter si Social,Politik ashtu edhe Solidarizues....Sepse me nje Martes ka arritur qe te krijoj Lidhje Farefisnore me nje Fis te Fort dhe keshtu pastaj eshte forcuar bashkesia familjare dhe farefisnore e per shume qellime tjera qe kan pasur karakter strategjik...dhe doren ne zemer keto Martesa kan pasur efekte aq pozitiv sa qe eshte krijuar nje baze e fort bashkepunimi dhe ka ndikuar ne mase te madhe ne mbarvajtjen  e  metutjeme te Islamit...

por pse bre po me pyet ne lidhje me kete qeshtje kur i e ke parasysh pergjigje qe ne fillim...ja linqet ku i ke vetem lexo.>>>

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...60&postcount=2
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...61&postcount=3
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...62&postcount=4
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...63&postcount=5

*1 . Urtësia e martesës për motive të dijes. 
2 . Urtësia e martesës për motive ligjsjellëse(ligjvënës). 
3 . Urtësia e martesës me motive politike. 
4 . Urtësia e martesës me motive shoqërore.*




> A, s'do të ishte më mirë të " biresonte" ndonjë vajzë se sa ta bënte grua të veten?


Vajzë kishte e kishte Fatimen r.a dhe besa edhe djemë por nuk i jetuan...dhe mos i be te ngjajshme per nga rendesia dhe destinimi femijet me gruan sepse nuk jan te njejt...

Pyetjeve tjera me vonë, se nuk po kam kohë...ika te fali Akshamin....

Ama kerkoj korrektesin tende si ne pyetje ashtu edhe ne diskutim  d.m.th mundesisht te jesh i sinqert dhe transparent....

kalo mire

----------


## fisniku-student

*Martesa në moshë te re e Aishes, nënës së besimtarëve*


*Ebu Abdurrahman Robert Skuirs*

_
Përktheu: Elton Gjeçi_

Martesa e Profetit Muhamed (paqja e Zotit qoftë mbi të) me Aishen, bijën e Ebu Bekrit, kur ajo ishte mjaft e re në moshë, ka qenë fokusi i shumë kritikave në perëndim. Fatkeqësisht, në periudhën neokolonialiste të bombave inteligjente, MTV-s, CNN dhe Big Mac-ut, disa nga ata që shprehen të jenë muslimanë vetë janë bërë kritikë. Shumë muslimanë, të ballafaquar me maunen e të quajturave vlera “universale” liberale perëndimore, e që kanë depërtuar gati te të gjithë rrethet e tyre, me droje shmangin diskutimin e kësaj teme “të sikletshme” islame. Është një e vërtetë e qartë vëzhgimi. se megjithëse fuqitë evropiane kanë tërhequr ushtritë e tyre koloniale prej tokave të muslimanëve dhe i kanë dhuruar atyre “pavarësinë”, një murtajë (fatkeqësi) akoma më e madhe vazhdon. Ky mallkim është kolonizimi i mendjes dhe është shumë më i rrezikshëm, sepse është shumë më i mprehtë. Dashtë Zoti, që ky artikull është një kontribut për t’i bërë të ditur muslimanët dhe jomuslimanët jo vetëm për faktet objektive në lidhje me martesën e Profetit me Aishen, por edhe si duhet kuptuar ajo në dritën e Islamit.

Mjerisht për ata prej nesh që përpiqen të përhapin të vërtetën e Islamit në perëndim, na duhet shpesh të biem dakord me orientalistin W. Montgomery Watt kur shkruan: “Prej të gjithë burrave të mëdhenj të botës, për asnjë nuk është shpifur më tepër se sa për Muhamedin.”[1] Por këtu, ndryshe nga zakonisht, kemi të bëjmë me diçka që është pjesë autentike e historisë së Islamit, jo një ngjarje e sajuar që perëndimorët prej budallallëkut e besojnë si të vërtetë, ashtu si i ashtuquajturi incidenti i “vargjeve satanike”. Që një burrë në të pesëdhjetat të martohet me një vajzë kaq të re – veçanërisht një njeri që është për të qenë shembull devotshmërie – është jo vetëm e vështirë për shumë perëndimorë “modern” për ta pranuar, por ka shkuar aq larg sa të ndjell neveri “sjelljeje seksuale”. Përballë kësaj kritike muslimanët nuk kanë reaguar mirë. Në shekullin e kaluar, kur mjaft muslimanë ishin të perëndim-toksikuar dhe gati për të imituar evropianët në pothuajse çdo gjë, reagimi i zakonshëm ishte të mohonin burimet që transmetonin “problemin e sikletshëm”. Për muslimanët “modernist”, që arsyetojnë se vetëm një hukm (rregull, ligj) i dalë prej Kuranit është islamikisht i vlefshëm, larja duart nga ky “siklet” ishte i lehtë. Ata thjesht mohojnë se kjo gjë ka ndodhur dhe sulmojnë burimet që e transmetojnë atë. Fatmirësisht për muslimanët shfajësimet e këtyre “Xhaxha Tomëve të Islamit” janë venitur në periferinë e largët të gjërave që thuhen e duhen harruar si të pa vlera. Megjithatë ka akoma shumë muslimanë që përpiqen të anashkalojnë atë që ata e shikojnë si problem, duke injoruar burimet autentike islame, ndërkohë që vazhdojnë të deklarojnë të jenë pasues të Ehli Sunetit (që do të thotë muslimanë suni ortodoks). Shumë muslimanë të tjerë pyesin veten a është kjo histori e vërtetë dhe si ta kuptojnë atë n.q.s. është e tillë.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Evidenca islame për moshën e Aishes*

Për shkak të injorancës së shumë muslimanëve, ndoshta për shkak të leximit të shfajësimeve “moderniste” si ato të përmendura më sipër, një vështrim tek ajo se çfarë thonë burimet islame në lidhje me moshën e Aishes kur ajo u martua me Profetin (paqja e Zotit qoftë mbi të) është i nevojshëm. Atëherë, përpara se të kalojmë në një analizë të fakteve, së pari vendosim cilat janë faktet autentike islame. Në këtë pikë, duhet të përmendim se është krejt pa dobi nga këndvështrimi islam të thuhet se mosha e Aishes nuk gjendet në Kuran, sepse tekste të Islamit janë dy, ato të Kuranit edhe ato të Sunetit (hadithet), dhe vetë Kurani na tregon për këtë. Tani, çfarë burimet autentike islame thonë mund të jetë zhgënjyese për disa muslimanë “modernist” apo “të kulturuar” sepse ka katër hadithe në Sahih Buhari dhe tre hadithe në Sahih Muslim të cilat qartësisht thonë se Aishja ishte nëntë vjeç në kohën kur u bë martesa e saj me Profetin (paqja e Zotit qoftë mbi të). Këto hadithe, me vetëm ndryshime të lehta, thonë si më poshtë:

“Aishja (radijallahu anha) tregon se Profeti (paqja e Zotit qoftë mbi të) u fejua (zeuexh) me të kur ajo ishte gjashtë vjeç dhe u martua (nikah) (konsumimi i martesës) me të kur ajo ishte nëntë vjeç, dhe pas kësaj ajo qëndroi me të për nëntë vjet.” (Sahih el-Buhari, v. 7, l . 62, n. 64)

Prej katër haditheve në Sahih el-Buhari dy janë treguar nga Aishja (7:64 dhe 7:65), një nëpërmjet Ebu Hishamit (5:236) dhe një nëpërmjet Urues (7:88). Të tre hadithet në Sahihun e Muslimit kanë Aishen si treguese. Të gjithë hadithet në të dy librat tregojnë se fejesa e saj ndodhi kur Aishja ishte gjashtë vjeç dhe martesa (konsumimi i martesës) kur ishte nëntë vjeç. Një tjetër hadith me kryesisht të njëjtin tekst (metn) është transmetuar në Sunenin e Ebu Daudit. S’ka nevojë të thuhet se kjo evidencë është, duke folur islamikisht, dërrmuese dhe muslimanët që e mohojnë këtë nuk bëjnë gjë tjetër veçse sakrifikojnë ndershmërinë e tyre intelektuale, fenë e pastër ose të dyja.

Kjo evidencë pra u fiksua, nuk duket sa ka shumë vend për debat rreth moshës së Aishes midis besimtarëve muslimanë. Deri në momentin që dikush do të provojë që në gjuhën arabe “nëntë vjeç” do të thotë diçka tjetër se “nëntë vjeç” atëherë ne duhet të jemi qartë dhe të qëndrueshëm në besimin tonë se ajo ishte nëntë vjeç kur konsumoi martesën. Në kundërshtim me këto fakte ka akoma ca autorë muslimanë që në një farë mënyre ja kanë dalë të shtyjnë moshën e martesës së Aishes deri në moshën katërmbëdhjetë apo gjashtëmbëdhjetë vjeç. Nuk është për tu çuditur që asnjë prej tyre nuk ofron ndonjë provë, evidencë apo referencë për mendimin e tij. Kjo mund të thuhet me konfidencë të skajshme meqenëse asnjë prej tyre nuk mund të prodhojë burime më autentike se mbledhjet e haditheve të imam Buharit dhe Muslimit. Bazuar në kërkime që unë kam kryer mendoj se ekziston një burim i përbashkët për ata që thonë se mosha e Aishes kur u martua ishte katërmbëdhjetë apo gjashtëmbëdhjetë vjeç. Ky burim është “The Biographies of Prominent Muslims” (Biografitë e Muslimanëve të Shquar) që është publikuar si libër, si CD-ROM dhe është publikuar në vende të ndryshme në internet. Një tjetër shembull ky, se pse duhet t’i referohemi gjithmonë burimeve …

----------


## fisniku-student

*Martesa e Profetit (paqja e Zotit qoftë mbi të) në perspektivë*

Për të vendosur të gjithë këtë në perspektivë – duke shpresuar pa shfajësime të kota – gjëja e parë që duhet të dihet është se Aishja ishte gruaja e tretë e Profetit (paqja e Zotit qoftë mbi të) e jo e para. Para kësaj, gruaja e parë dhe e vetme e Profetit (paqja e Zotit qoftë mbi të) për 24 vjet ishte Hadixhja e bija e Huuejlidit, e cila ishte rreth 19 vjet më e madhe se Profeti (paqja e Zotit qoftë mbi të). Profeti (paqja e Zotit qoftë mbi të) u martua me Hadixhen kur ajo ishte 40 vjeç e ai ishte 21 vjeç[2] – që mund të quhen vitet e “pranverës seksuale” të mashkullit – dhe qëndroi i martuar vetëm me të, derisa ajo vdiq. Pas vdekjes së Hadixhes, kur ai ishte rreth 46 vjeç, Profeti u martua me gruan e tij të dytë Seuda, e bija e Zem’ahut. Pas kësaj martese Profeti (paqja e Zotit qoftë mbi të) u fejua me Aishen (radijallahu anha). Ajo ishte vajza e Ebu Bekrit, një prej shokëve më të afërt dhe pasuesve të tij më të mirë. Ebu Bekr (radijallahu anhu) ishte një prej të parëve të konvertuar në Islam dhe shpresonte që të forconte dashurinë e thellë që ekzistonte midis atij dhe Profetit (paqja e Zotit qoftë mbi të) duke bashkuar familjet e tyre në krushqi. Fejesa e vajzës së Ebu Bekrit, Aishes, me Muhamedin (paqja e Zotit qoftë mbi të) ndodhi në vitin e 11 pas shpalljes, që ishte rreth një vit pasi ai ishte martuar me Seudan të bijën e Zem’ahut dhe para se ai të emigronte në Medine (Jethrib). Siç u përmend më sipër martesa me Aishen bijën e Ebu Bekrit u konsumua në sheual, që do të thotë shtatë muaj pas migrimit (hixhretit) të Profetit (paqja e Zotit qoftë mbi të) nga Meka në Medine. Në kohën e martesës së tij me Aishen, Profeti ishte mbi 50 vjeç.

Duhet të vërehet se martesa e Profetit (paqja e Zotit qoftë mbi të) me Aishen ishte një martesë tejet e lumtur për të dyja palët, siç e provon këtë literatura e hadithit. Aishja (radijallahu anha) ishte gruaja e tij e preferuar dhe e vetmja e virgjër që u martua me të. Pas emigrimit në Medine Muhamedi (paqja e Zotit qoftë mbi të) u martua me disa gra të tjera, gjithsej 15 gjatë gjithë jetës. Megjithëse nuk do të shkojmë në detaje për secilën nga këto martesa duhet të përmendim se çdonjëra prej këtyre ishte bërë ose për arsye politike, për të forcuar lidhjet e miqësisë, ose për të ndihmuar gratë në hall. Një pjesë prej grave ishin të veja, të vjetra ose ishin braktisur e kështu kishin nevojë për familje. Gjithashtu duhet përmendur se e njëjta përmbledhje e literaturës së hadithit ajo e Muslimit na tregon se Aisha ishte 9 vjeç në kohën e martesës dhe se kjo martesë ishte urdhër Hyjnor:


“Aisha (radijallahu anha) tregon se i Dërguari i Allahut (paqja e Zotit qoftë mbi të) (më) tha: “Ti më ke dalë në ëndërr dy herë. Një burrë po të mbarte ty në një rrobë mëndafshi dhe më tha: “Kjo është gruaja jote”. Unë ngrita rrobën dhe vura re, ishe ti. I thashë vetes, “N.q.s. kjo ëndërr është prej Zotit, Ai do të bëjë që ajo të bëhet e vërtetë”.” (Sahih Muslim, v. 7, l . 62, n. 15)

Kështu si çdo gjë që Profeti (paqja e Zotit qoftë mbi të) bëri, ka urtësi pas kësaj dhe mësime për të nxjerrë. Urtësia pas ngjarjeve të tilla na siguron udhëzim në moralin njerëzor, ekspozon standardin e dyfishtë të hipokritëve prej feve të tjera që kritikojnë Islamin etj. Më shumë për këtë gjë do të flasim më poshtë …

----------

